#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-18
<fuchini> Hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-19
<darkhole> Buenas noches
<andresmujica> hi darkhole
<andresmujica> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/131/detail/
<darkhole> Bonito pero complicado, nos complicamos mucho andresmujica
<andresmujica> ahhh??
<andresmujica> pork_
<andresmujica> es muy sencillo
<andresmujica> igual eso lo envie desde la reunión pasada
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches a Todos ...
<darkhole> Buenas noches!
<andresmujica> buenas JoseGutierrez
<JoseGutierrez> ke tal como van que pena con ustedes estaba contestando una llamada
<darkhole> Bien bien mamado...
<darkhole> Muchas cosas y mañana madrugo un poco mas, asi que espero que podamos empezar temprano
<andresmujica> pues  moderador JoseGutierrez 
<andresmujica> aplique el cuarto
<andresmujica> y sancion pa todo el mundo
<JoseGutierrez> de veras se puede empezar sin el resto de people
<JoseGutierrez> me parece que somos pocas personas para la meeting..... o bueno no se
<darkhole> Nop, no se puede, no hay quorum
<JoseGutierrez> ha ok
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<andresmujica> buenas
<JoseGutierrez> Hole SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: JoseGutierrez darkhole hasta ahorita llego a mi casa...
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseGutierrez> ya nos vamos  : )
<andresmujica> uuuyyy
<andresmujica> se esta cayendo la conexión
<andresmujica> casi no los veo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: o.0
<andresmujica> hay mucho ruido en la linea
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: q hacen o.0
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> venga me he perdido el primer dia de community week :S
<darkhole> ??
<SergioMeneses> q falla
<andresmujica> nada estamos en las manos del moderador
<andresmujica> aghhh SergioMeneses se me olvido lo del comunity week, ayer iba a enviar un correo a la lista...
<SergioMeneses> hoy le toca a JoseGutierrez
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresmujica> alguien envio??
<darkhole> no...
<JoseGutierrez> no
<andresmujica> ya toy enviando
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: yo lo postee en el grupo de faceboo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: de paso envielo a los locos
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> el miercoles le toca a leandro :D
<SergioMeneses> menos mal es festivo aqui
<darkhole> Esa vaina de Facebook no la entendi...
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: darkhole https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCommunityWeek
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: ?
<darkhole> Ya no puedo ver el grupo, y los grupos son mas internos de Facebook, cierto?? Es como un grupo de contactos de Gmail
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> noooo
<JoseGutierrez> el grupo es abierto para todos
<darkhole> Me refiero, para los que no tenemos Facebook
<JoseGutierrez> ahi si no puedes darkhole
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> porq asi esta configurado el grupo
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno comenzamos?
<darkhole> Nop, no puedo verlo, estoy reseguro, es necesario tener una cuenta de Facebook, el de antes si se podia
<SergioMeneses> igual transnocho hoy
<SergioMeneses> trasnocho
<JoseGutierrez> tengo entendido que para ver algun contenido de los grupos en face se tiene que tener creada una cuenta
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  leandro gomez de que loco team es ???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: de nicaragua
<SergioMeneses> es de los ninjas
<SergioMeneses> \o/
<SergioMeneses> yo soy ninja honorifico
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
 * SergioMeneses ahora pensaran q estoy loco
<darkhole> josegutierrez modera, y ya hay quorum
<darkhole> Asi que el dice cuando empezamos
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: go go go \o/
<andresmujica> vamos 21 min tarde
<JoseGutierrez> listo de una vez cierto vamos retrasados y queriendo salir temprano
<SergioMeneses> a mi me mata los lunes por clases... pero bueno
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: empiece con la agenda y revisiones de la meeting pasada
<JoseGutierrez> 1 Tareas pendientes
<JoseGutierrez> ??
<andresmujica> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/131/detail/
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<JoseGutierrez> 2 Manejo agenda reuniones
<JoseGutierrez> 3 no se si puedo proponer un tema relacionado con el grupo de facebook
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: no se hizo acta de esa reunion en la wiki?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: dale
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/18-07-2011
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: si ya la vi... vale
<andresmujica> parece que tenemos lios con ubuntulo1
<darkhole> 4 Definicion cumpleaños de Ubuntu Colombia
<andresmujica> no veo el registro
<darkhole> Se demora un poco, espere lo busco.. tiene un retraso de unos 10 minutos
<SergioMeneses> ya los consigo
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: tiene razon
<darkhole> Pero si esta como demorado
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: andresmujica JoseGutierrez ?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: andresmujica JoseGutierrez creo q esta molestando
<SergioMeneses> vamos a ver
<SergioMeneses> igual quien sabe q le paso al bot :S
<SergioMeneses> y m4v no responde
<linaporras> Buenas noches 
<darkhole> Buenas!
<JoseGutierrez> noches linaporras
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: saludos
<andresmujica> hola linaporras
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  como moderador se encarga de guardar el log en su equipo y subirlo al wiki
<JoseGutierrez> y como se hace ,,, la verdad no se...
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: el xchat da esa opcion
<andresmujica> es guardar el log en un archivo de texto, o con el xchat
<andresmujica> hagamosle porque nos cogio la noche.. 
<darkhole> Si
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  la idea es que del wiki de TODO revise las tareas de la ultima reunion
<andresmujica> vaya pegando cada item
<andresmujica> y aqui le decimos si si o si no
<andresmujica> y si surge una nueva tarea
<darkhole> Ya hay log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/19/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<andresmujica> la adiciona al wiki pero con la nueva fecha
<darkhole> Ahora si no hay excusas, hay otro punto.
<darkhole> 5. Software Freedom Day
<andresmujica> ahh super
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: ya le pregunte a m4v
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> thks m4v
<JoseGutierrez> bueno manos a la obra
<JoseGutierrez> algun otro tema para la noche??
<m4v> donde están mirando los logs?
<JoseGutierrez> ya doy el orden... de temas a tratar
<andresmujica> m4v:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/19/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html 
<andresmujica> pero ya aparecio
<SergioMeneses> se tardo demasiaaaado creo
<m4v> el log se actualiza cada hora
<m4v> no es instantáneo.
<andresmujica> ahhh
<andresmujica> touche
<m4v> ok, resuelto el tema ;)
<SergioMeneses> m4v: gracias por el tiempo!
<andresmujica> gratze m4v
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: dale... q pena la interrupcion
<JoseGutierrez> no problem..
<JoseGutierrez> entonces el orden de la reunion queda asi.: 1 tareas pendientes 2 Manejo agenda reuniones 3 Tema relacionado con grupo de facebook 4 . definicion cumpleaños de ubuntu colombia 5 Software Freedom Day 
<JoseGutierrez> algun otro tema..??¿¿
<SergioMeneses> por mi perfecto!
<darkhole> Empecemos, cuando JoseGutierrez diga ;)
 * SergioMeneses se alista!
<JoseGutierrez> bueno empecemos a revisar las tareas pendientes en orden numerico ascendente
<JoseGutierrez> Tarea1: Actualizar wiki flisol cali
<andresmujica> no esta ingforigua
<JoseGutierrez> resp IngForigua
<andresmujica> siguioente
<JoseGutierrez> Tarea2: Informe del proyecto soporte res`pon SergioMeneses y forigua
<SergioMeneses> next...
<SergioMeneses> hable con forigua y vamos a armar una nueva reunion
<SergioMeneses> vamos a pasar email como lo pase con documentacion
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> la tarea quedaria ifgual cierto?
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: si
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  next
<JoseGutierrez> para cuando piensan enviar el correo para la reunion..??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: un dia de estos... 
<SergioMeneses> no mentiras.. yo creo q en 15 dias maximo
<andresmujica> buen punto JoseGutierrez
<SergioMeneses> la otra semana cierro la convocatoria de documentacion y abrimos soporte
<SergioMeneses> la idea es ir revisando proyecto por proyecto
<SergioMeneses> y asignando lideres y demas
<SergioMeneses> asi funcionamos al 100%
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: siga
<JoseGutierrez> Tarea3: Solicitar a la lista voluntarios para hacer los iconos del wiki con texto abajo
<JoseGutierrez> resp SergioMenses
<JoseGutierrez> no he visto en la lista nada referente con este tema.... que ha pasado con esto SergioMeneses
<JoseGutierrez> ??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: si claro
<SergioMeneses> en la lista salio!
<SergioMeneses> lo mande la semana pasada
<IngForigua> huy
<SergioMeneses> con copia a la lista del concilio
<IngForigua> falla
<IngForigua> Buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> de hecho JoseGutierrezud lo contesto...
<SergioMeneses> y cesar gomez tambien
 * IngForigua hides
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  cual fue el mail... tampoco lo tengo presente... :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: es lo del proyecto de documentacion
<JoseGutierrez> yo conteste el de proyecto de documentacion ....
<andresmujica> ahhh 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: es el mismo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: same
<andresmujica> ahh ok
<IngForigua> me imagino que ya acabron
<andresmujica> super
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  JoseGutierrez en el tema del proyecto de documentacion se genera alguna tarea ????
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: de empezar
<IngForigua> confirmen pa seguir durmiendo
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  ya casi... vamos 30 min tarde
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: tareas si hay y un resto por hacer...
<IngForigua> me levante muy asustado
<SergioMeneses> pero necesitamos gente
<IngForigua> tengodolor de estomago y de cabeza
<SergioMeneses> ya se cual es el problema q linaporras me decia de los iconos
<SergioMeneses> y tiene q ver con el svg... pero igual no he podido solucionarlo
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  pero de pronto la primer tarea , mejor dicho el siguiente paso para ese tema cual seria?
<SergioMeneses> por tiempo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: reunion con los q aceptan
<SergioMeneses> se hacen actas
<SergioMeneses> se monta el team en LP
 * IngForigua odia los lunes
<SergioMeneses> se manejan las preguntas y respuestas por hay
<SergioMeneses> y los bugs q crean
<SergioMeneses> asi se genera mas karma
<IngForigua> sorry no peudo estar
<SergioMeneses> con nuestros proyectos
<IngForigua> caigo en sueNo
<IngForigua> chao
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  no se preocupe 
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  ya le habiamos echado tierrita
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> eso es un sistema eficiente q se maneja en todo el mundo
 * IngForigua se excusa
<SergioMeneses> solo q no los tenemos... y seguimos perdiendo karma pero haciendo lo mismo
 * SergioMeneses despide a IngForigua
<IngForigua> una prgunta
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: ?
<IngForigua> ya hicieron reporte en la pagina de ampus
<IngForigua> ???
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: si en mi blog... 
<IngForigua> noooo
<SergioMeneses> su tarea es pasarlo a la pagina de ubuntu-co
<IngForigua> en la de u-co
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  seria como poner la tarea de la reunión de documentación, se me ocurre
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: por eso
<SergioMeneses> su tarea
<IngForigua> bien eso
<IngForigua> ahora si chao
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  creo que esa es una tarea pendiente gracias por traerlo
<IngForigua> tengo mucha ojera parezco borracho de chicheria
<IngForigua> bye
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: puede ser... como prefieran
<SergioMeneses> chichera?
<IngForigua> me la anotan y el festivo me adelnto
<IngForigua> bye
<andresmujica> sigamos JoseGutierrez, la nueva tarea y lo que sigue
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: JoseGutierrez anotenme esa
<SergioMeneses> la del correo de documentacion
<SergioMeneses> vale
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: tienes la palabra
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<JoseGutierrez> Tarea3: Solicitar a la lista voluntarios para hacer los iconos del wiki con texto abajo 	  resp: SergioMeneses  Tarea4: Replicar el encabezado en todas las paginas del wiki (depende TODO3) 	  resp: por definir ....... se cambiarian  hasta que no se haga envie el correo para definir mejor el proyecto de documentaciono quienes van a participar activamente de el
<andresmujica> sip, diria que queda igual mientras se resuelve lo de documentacion
<andresmujica> suguiente
<SergioMeneses> eso
<JoseGutierrez> Tarea5: Enviar un correo informando el EOL de correos ubuntu-co.com y programar el borrado/desactivado de las mismas en 60 días. 	  Resp: darkhole 	
<darkhole> Done!
<darkhole> JAJAJA
<darkhole> Que verguenza... acabe de enviarlo
<darkhole> Pero no puse 60 dias, sino 90, es mejor dar un poco mas de plazo.
<darkhole> Igual ya lo marco en mi calendario, para la fecha de cierre, y unos recordatorios cada mes.
<andresmujica> ok ->
<darkhole> Pregunta, pueden confirmar si les llego el correo?
<andresmujica> buen punto, a mi me parece que algo le pasa a la lista
<andresmujica> no han notado que el trafico esta muy bajito ??
<linaporras> Sip y en el face se han quejado
<linaporras> Darkhole, no a la lista no me ha llegado nada
<JoseGutierrez> bastante linaporras de eso es el tercer punto del orden de la reunion
<JoseGutierrez> no veo ningun mensaje en la lista
<linaporras> Sip yo se Jose, que el siguiente es ese
<andresmujica> el que yo envie de ubuntu community week si paso ??
<linaporras> mmm no nada que llega el msj a la lista
<linaporras> si el que tu enviaste si andrés
<andresmujica> esa es una nueva tarea, revisar que pasa con la lista
<andresmujica> quien se encarga ?
<andresmujica> ?
<andresmujica> .
<darkhole> No se envio a la lista, sino a un grupo interno de google apps, para no causar tanto ruido, pero ya lo envio a la lista
<andresmujica> ahhh
<linaporras> ahhhh pues si no avisas..
<JoseGutierrez> como se hace para darse cuenta que sucede con la lista,,,,, si me dicen yo asumo esa tarea...
<linaporras> me preguntaba lo mismo
<darkhole> Mm, pues, que e lo que pasa en realidad en la lista?? Bajo trafico?? Errores?? Seguridad??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: yo si vi el mensaje
<SergioMeneses> apenas ud lo envio
<SergioMeneses> es mas de hay ando sacando unos enlaces para el post de mi blog q sale en un momento
<linaporras> Ya llego el mensaje de darkhole a la lista
<andresmujica> listo, igual creemos la tarea
<darkhole> Sip, ese lo envie a la lista de Uuntu Colombia, el primero lo envie a una lista que acabe de crear dentro de @ubuntu-co.com
<darkhole> Bueno, sigamos
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  para que revise que pasa con la lista, igual han pasado dias en que no entra un mensaje y se me hace al menos curioso.  yop creo que darkhole le puede explicar fuera de linea como mirar...  (pense k hollman le habia explicado eso anteS)
<andresmujica> sigamos
<andresmujica> ojo que van 3 tareas JoseGutierrez
<andresmujica> k no se pierdan
<darkhole> El problema es que hay bajo trafico, pero eso es porque no han escrito las personas.
<JoseGutierrez> no me explicaron
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  fuera de la reunion darkhole yo creo que le puede explicar
<darkhole> Me voy 2 minutos, reinicio de modem
<linaporras> uy
<JoseGutierrez> ah  ok.... vale
<andresmujica> continuemos k se acabo el tiempo
<andresmujica> quedan 20 minutos y no hemos salido del primer punto
<JoseGutierrez> pasamos a revisar el punto de la tarea 8 ya que el punto 6 y 7 si lo cumplimos todos 
<JoseGutierrez> Tarea8: Crear el grupo oficial en Google+ 	  resp SergioMeneses 	
 * SergioMeneses is away
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: no se como crear un grupo de eso
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: linaporras saben?
<SergioMeneses> la verdad intente pero google+ de momento no le veo esa opcion
<andresmujica> no ni idea.. no me he metido al google+ (ya tengo la cuenta)
<linaporras> no tengo idea del grupo en g+
<JoseGutierrez> no es lo mismo un circulo a un grupo de face??
<linaporras> hasta donde se eso no se puede hacer en g+ porque solo pueden crear cuenta personas
<andresmujica> pongamos la tarea en fail, de lo que he visto parece que el concepto es diferente.... 
<linaporras> mmmm nop
<linaporras> los circulos de g+ son el equivalente a las redes en facbeook
<linaporras> de hecho las redes de face mmm no se usaron..
<linaporras> osea la gente no las usó
<JoseGutierrez> Tarea10: Organizar y ver como se puede hacer un motu en 1 año.  resp andresmujica 
<andresmujica> toy colgado en eso, no he podido aterrizar nada
<andresmujica> tengo la idea de como hacerlo
<andresmujica> y es algo que debe hacerse
 * JoseGutierrez quiere saber que es un motu??
<andresmujica> espero comenzar en aproximadamente 2 meses
<andresmujica> Master Of The Universe
<andresmujica> son personas que tienen derecho a subir paquetes al repositorio Universe de Ubuntu
<andresmujica> en Universe estan los paquetes soportados por la comunidad
<andresmujica> que son muchisimos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: tenemos q ponernos a estudiar
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> por ejemplo el xchat es uno de esos
<andresmujica> sip SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: tengo casi 2 mil de karma ya
<SergioMeneses> por hay moleste con bazzar y algo de translations
<andresmujica> por el answers , si lo he visto
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: tambien
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: me gustaria ir a una uds 
<SergioMeneses> :D
 * JoseGutierrez pregunta las tareas que quedan pendientes de la reunion pasada se vuelven a programar en la de esta reunion??
<andresmujica> nop JoseGutierrez quedan abiertas
<andresmujica> si definitivamente no se puede ahcer se marcan FAIL y color rojo
<andresmujica> si qeudaron hechas se marcan DONE y color verde
<JoseGutierrez> o gracias andresmujica por el aporte no sabia esa parte
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  cuando yo fui tenia como 4000 en karma a punta de bug triaging... 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: ufff
<SergioMeneses> master
<andresmujica> bueno quedan 10 minutos...
<JoseGutierrez> sigamos muchachos nos jodio el tiempo
<JoseGutierrez> Tarea12: Llevar material a julian bohorquez en ibague. 	  resp linaporras 
<JoseGutierrez> si le llego el material linaporras a julian??
<linaporras> No he viajado
<linaporras> espero viajar el Viernes
<linaporras> si no viajo el viernes, entonces ya no viajo y tocaría hacerlo por le otro medio 
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: vive en ibague?
<linaporras> nop
<darkhole> Buenas
<linaporras> Vivo en Bogotà, pero viajo con alguna frecuencia a Ibague por la Universidad y este viernes es altamente probable que viaje
<linaporras> yo me contacto con Forigua a màs tardar el Jueves para definir si si o no
<andresmujica> ok, linaporras pero ya tienes el material ?
<linaporras> nopo
<andresmujica> ahh perfect
<darkhole> VOlvi
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: :D
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: oks
<linaporras> Yo iria por el material el Jueves, es que no quiero tenerlo si no viajo
<andresmujica> ok
<JoseGutierrez> Tarea13: Publicitar participación en campus party por medio de email a la lista/blog en planet/wiki 	  resp SergioMeneses, darkhole, IngForigua, czam 
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  efectivamente falta ponerla en la pagina de ubuntu colombia como dice forigua
<andresmujica> darkhole se habla con el webmaster
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: si claro
<andresmujica> creo que el puede enlazar el blog post de SergioMeneses y listo
<darkhole> ??
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: el master no era jorge gonzales?
<SergioMeneses> bueno el me dio permisos
<SergioMeneses> pero como lo postee en el blog y planet no lo pase por la pagina de u-co
<darkhole> Jaja si, yo tambien puedo dar permisos, igual si ya tiene permisos, que falta por hacer?
<SergioMeneses> creo q eso no es tarea del proyecto de sitio web
 * SergioMeneses mira a darkhole
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez: creemos la tarea de enlazar lo del campusparty en lapagian de colombia
 * SergioMeneses hides
<darkhole> Listo, pero lo mejor siempre es crear un post oficial que no incluya a una persona, sino a todas
<andresmujica> hmm buen punto
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: por eso mismo
<SergioMeneses> no hay una cuenta admin?
<SergioMeneses> es q hacerlo a titulo personal no me gustaria
<SergioMeneses> porq fui conferencista
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseGutierrez> quien es el responsable de enlazar el contenido del campusparty en la pagina de ubuntu colombia ???
<darkhole> No, no es enlazar, es crear.
<darkhole> Muy distinto.
<darkhole> El problema no es quien lo haga, sino el como.
<darkhole> Nos estamos demorando mucho, y ni siquiera hemos empezado los temas...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: andresmujica la solucion es mumble :D
<SergioMeneses> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mumble
<SergioMeneses> ya lo he probado
<SergioMeneses> con los hermanos de ubuntu-ar
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  la verdad creo que seria peor...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: :S
<darkhole> No nos dilatemos, siguiente punto
<JoseGutierrez> Tarea15: Armar wiki para coordinar participacion de ubuntu colombia en el SFD y establecer comunicacion con los que participaron por Ubuntu el año pasado 	  resp linaporras 	
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  se salto la 14
<linaporras> Sergio me ayudo con la Wiki en Ubuntu
<linaporras> yo inicie la wiki en lapagina del SFD
<linaporras> La lista del SFD
<linaporras> está totalmente muerta
<linaporras> nadie, lease bien nadie responde
<darkhole> Nos preocupa esto.
<darkhole> Estamos a 2 meses
<JoseGutierrez> perdon si causa del sueño
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: linaporras si esta todo muy quieto no?
<SergioMeneses> raro
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos yo hable con el que organiza el SFD aqui en cali,,, y me dice que aun no le han abierto el registro oficial a ellos para el evento
<darkhole> Tengo varias cosas que mencionar pero dejemoslas para el 5| punto
<linaporras> incluso la lista internacional tmabien está quieta, por ahi yo me uní respondí un post, e hice contacto con una persona coordinadora del tema de publicidad, y una persona tambien coordinadora interancional para pedir apoyo para ver si conseguimos un conferencista internacional
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  si agilizamos nos podemos ir todos a dormir mas rapido
<darkhole> 5°
<linaporras> estoy en espera de respuesta  a ese respecto
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> lo importante es que ya estamos montados en el tema
<andresmujica> el peor escenario es k nos convirtamos en los organizados
<andresmujica> dores
<andresmujica> perdon
<linaporras> pues andres como lo veo eso va a ser asi
<andresmujica> de resto no hay nada malo.. estar pendiente del tema
<andresmujica> chevere...
<andresmujica> eso cuando es ?
<linaporras> ya en los hilos de la lista ya se habilito que se crearan las wikis con el /2011/pais/ciudad
<linaporras> 17 de septiembre
<andresmujica> en un mes decidimos que hacer 
<linaporras> ya esta /2011/colombia/Bogota y pues estoy cuadrando con Julian para enviar un mensaje a diferente slistas de software libre en Colombia
<andresmujica> por lo pronto seguir monitoreando y alguno que otro correo
<JoseGutierrez> bueno  sigamos gestionando lo del SFD en las ciudades en las cuales se realiza
<linaporras> mmm me parece que en un mes es muy tarde xq ni siquiera se ah definido el lugar en el caso de bta
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: yo escuche a forigua decir q el iba a ser el organizador
<SergioMeneses> sabes si hablo con alguien?
<linaporras> y pues supongo que asi en muchos lugares
<andresmujica> ahh, entonces para la proxima reuni-on (15 dias) decidimos que hacer
<linaporras> s tu me dijiste lo de forigua, el ahce dos semanas dijo que se iba a poner pilas con eso, pero no se si las dejo botadas en algun lado y nada q las recojo
<linaporras> *recoje
<linaporras> listo adnres
<linaporras> perdón *Andres
<darkhole> SeptiembreBueno, igual con lina tenemos tareas para hacer, no podemos esperar
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: oks...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: vale
<JoseGutierrez> Tarea14: Bajo la coordinacion de Gryphon_ , SergioMeneses e IngForigua van a preparar conferencias para evento Festival Internacional de Software Libre y Productividad (UPC Girardot) 	  resp Gryphon_ SergioMeneses IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> uds se arreglan xD
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: andamos en eso! ya me llego la invitacion y andamos cuadrando lo de pasajes y demas!
<SergioMeneses> de hecho mañana les envio email de nuevo
<linaporras> jajajaja OK SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> super
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: le toca q nos preste el mantel
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  por fa que no se pase el siguiente punto
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez: que pena
<andresmujica> se me cruzaron los cables
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  que no se le pasen las tareas que quedaron
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  claro
<andresmujica> el mantel y el pendon
<andresmujica> muy buenos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: :)
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  siguiente punto ?
<linaporras> Ahora facebook
<linaporras> no=
<linaporras> ?
<linaporras> Osea digo que sigue ese tema :)
<darkhole> Creo que si.
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  ?
<JoseGutierrez> 2 manejo agenda de reuniones....
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> a ver
<andresmujica> ya hace unos meses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: me gusto lo del link a los locos
<andresmujica> en el loco directory agregaron la funcionalidad de programar las reuniones
<andresmujica> definir agenda
<andresmujica> y enlazar al wiki para el acta de la reunion
<andresmujica> la idea original era hacer un wiki igualito al del TODO
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: creo q es la misma q usan en las ubuntu hour no?
<andresmujica> pero con lo del loco directory lo monte asi
<andresmujica> para que 1, tengamos visibilidad en el loco directory
<andresmujica> y 2 para que usemos la herramienta que ya esta hecha
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  sip, asi estan organizando muchas actividades
<andresmujica> la idea es que 
<andresmujica> los temas de las reuniones
<andresmujica> los podamos definir desde antes
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: yo mandaba email con los temas de las reuniones.. no se si recuerden
<andresmujica> para que lleguemos a la reunión con algunos temas montados y no demos vueltas mirando que discutir
<andresmujica> eso es todo el tema del punto 2.  no se si lo dejamos asi y lo probamos para ver como se desarrolla ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: me gustaria probar bien
<andresmujica> la idea es que el moderador que quede asignado para la prox reunion
<linaporras> Bueno, como opiniòn eso es una buena idea, da orden y de todos modos al inicio de la reunion si queda algo se puede agregar a otros
<SergioMeneses> a ver como lo podemos enchular
<SergioMeneses> sobre todo porq esta en el loco directory
<andresmujica> cree la citacion y puntos preliminares de la agenad
<darkhole> Eso es buno.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: super...
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  si eso es lo que mas me gusta, que esta en el loco directory y nos da visibilidad
<SergioMeneses> el festivo me pongo a molestar con eso
<andresmujica> bueno, entonces sigamos probandolo a ver como nos va y siguamos al siguiente punto
<JoseGutierrez> 3 Tema relacionado con grupo de facebook
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: propongo q demos un resultado para la proxima meeting
<SergioMeneses> yo me encargo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> y hago las pautas para una meeting
<darkhole> Del grupo?
<SergioMeneses> con moderacion y todo
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: no... del loco directory
<darkhole> Ah ya.
<darkhole> Listo, igual a mi me gusta la idea, sigamos con el 3° punto
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: darkhole JoseGutierrez andresmujica ahora si con el fb
<linaporras> En cuanto al grupo de facebook, mmmm pues hay que regular los comentarios, no creo que las personas que ingresan xq eso es demasiado dificil
<linaporras> pero si los comentarios
<linaporras> porque casi asustan a una niña que se unió a la comunidad, le escribieron fulll
<andresmujica> como el de este muchacho que al fin alguien elimino
<linaporras> lo eliminó Sergio
<SergioMeneses> yo los elimine
<andresmujica> ahh
<SergioMeneses> junto con el de juan marquez
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> no sabia
<andresmujica> ese 
<SergioMeneses> q paila q juan un community manager salga con esas
<SergioMeneses> casi lo llamo troll
<linaporras> eso está complicado, mmm y bueno no se esto como suene
<linaporras> mmm espero queNO quede en el acta
<linaporras> porfavor
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: si queda en los logs...
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<JoseGutierrez> bueno muchachos no se si han notado que el grupo de face se ha vuelto un desorden en cuanto a lo que publican por esa red social, y no se si se puede ver como opcion que se fijen unas reglas o normas para que los temas tratados por ese medio no tengan nada que ver
<SergioMeneses> la idea es estar mas pendientes de la moderada
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: linaporras yo poco manejo el facebook aunq no me crean
<JoseGutierrez> con chismes ni cosas aparte del mundo tecnologico
<darkhole> Que paso'?
<andresmujica> el tema es que el canal esta abierto y cerrarlo no se puede , lo que hay que hacer es direccionar y pues como decia en la respuesta al tema del soporte por FB, que asi como la gente pide ayuda pr ahi, habra gente que preste la ayuda
<linaporras> entonces luego les comento x otro medio una cosilla compli...
<darkhole> COn Juan?
<SergioMeneses> asi q por eso todos son administradores
<linaporras> no quiero que eude en e log
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: por mi no hay lio... igual este canal es para eso! para discutir los problemas
<andresmujica> darkhole:  que se armo un inconveniente porque juan publico un comentario que de pronto la gente no tomo como deberia
<linaporras> mmm pues yo mmm he querido moderar muchos comentarios
<andresmujica> y se quejaron por la respuesta
<linaporras> porque me parecen que no van al caso
<linaporras> pero moderarlo demasiado sería malo
<andresmujica> sip, no hay recurso humano para moderar eso.
<andresmujica> de hecho
<andresmujica> yo ni hubiera borrado el comentario
<andresmujica> al fin y al cabo eso es parte de la comunidad..
<JoseGutierrez> pero problemas serios sergiomeneses no chismes ni tanta bobadas que han publicado e inclusive hay gente que se ha quejado
<linaporras> sip pero es que lo que queria comentar, en serio no quiero que quede en el log, yo se lo comento a Juliàn, y ps el direccionarà...
<linaporras> se quejaron de la lista eso e slo otro
<andresmujica> no se lo de chismes, bobadas.. no he visto
<linaporras> de que los mensajes q  enva Edwin garzon especificamente no llegaban
<linaporras> pero ahi le resondieron
<darkhole> Buueeeno, igual. Entiendo la posicion.. Por ahora, sigamos, algo mas que hablar de FB?
<linaporras> yo ayer borré un comentario... 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: son problemas de la comunidad... y somos community managers
<darkhole> (FB= Facebook, no Framebuffer)
<SergioMeneses> es nuestro trabajo
<linaporras> si yo quiero decir que debemos establecer que todo debe ser respetuoso
<linaporras> los comentarios que no sean respetuosos con los demás miembros eliminarlos
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: perfecto
<SergioMeneses> concuerdo con vos
<JoseGutierrez> eso eds linaporras
<darkhole> Creo que hay que ser concientes, que como medio oficial de Ubuntu Colombia se debe respetar el Codigo de COnducta
<andresmujica> linaporras:  es poner que deben respetar el codigo de conducta ubuntero
<andresmujica> eso darkhole eso mismo
<linaporras> Esoooo, eso hay que dejarlo claro, se puede enviar un mensaje grupar
<linaporras> *grupal
<darkhole> Y el Codigo de Conducta es muy claro.
<andresmujica> algo asi es lo que yo puse en la respuesta al cometnario de juan
<andresmujica> pero no tengo lo que escribi copiado enotnces ni me aucerdo que fue lo que puse
<darkhole> Asi que les dejo la tarea, pero que no se vea como una impocicion, sino como una herramienta para estar comodos todos en el grupo,
<linaporras> bueno de todos modos hemos crecido en el grupo rápido, eso es super bueno
<darkhole> Cuantos van?
<linaporras> listo pues darkhole
<linaporras> 218
<darkhole> Bien!
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: eramos 220 y algo... hemos perdido como 8 miembros
<darkhole> Cuando lleguemos a 300, cerremos el otro grupo, les parece?
<linaporras> listo
<linaporras> Uy Sergio que pasó ahí, mmmm raro eso
<linaporras> Lo otro que quiero aportar en ese tema
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: ni idea...
<linaporras> es que podemos hacer publicaciones regulares de temas de Software Libre para que el grupo le aporte a la gente
<SergioMeneses> :S
<linaporras> y se motiven
<andresmujica> linaporras:  me parece buena idea
<SergioMeneses> yo acabe de publicar lo de mi blog
<darkhole> Me parece ;)
<linaporras> De eso si no me habia dado cuenta
<darkhole> Por cierto, pss: www.elnuevodia.com.co/nuevodia/especiales/educacion/103241-estudiante-de-la-ut-se-destaco-en-el-campus-party-2011
<SergioMeneses> es mas voy a invitar a novatilla entonces
<darkhole> jeje
<SergioMeneses> ella publica seguido
<darkhole> Ponganlo en el grpo de FB
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: ya esta :D
<SergioMeneses> julian si es consumista del fb al 100%
<darkhole> :( No guta grupo de FB
<linaporras> si ya está Julián publicó (Bohorquez)
<darkhole> Que bueno!
<linaporras> y tmabien hay nota en el periodico de la Universidad del Tolima
<darkhole> Bueno, algo mas que aportar?? Aparte de definir algunas normas en el grupo, y de aportar mas temas al mismo para incentivar la participacion?
<andresmujica> wow
<andresmujica> excelente
<andresmujica> eso es un periodico de verdad??
<SergioMeneses> lo de julian seria bueno ponerlo en la pagina de u-co tambien
<linaporras> mmm es el boletín informativo para los más de 40.000 estudiantes de la Ut
<SergioMeneses> al fin el es ubuntu member y participa
<linaporras> es electrónico
<andresmujica> excelente
<linaporras> y le Nuevo dia si es fisico
<andresmujica> claro que si  SergioMeneses
<linaporras> es el periodico de IBague
<andresmujica> super bueno
<linaporras> Super bueno
<andresmujica> a la lista de correo y a la pagina deubuntu
<andresmujica> y al reporte del mes
<linaporras> y con lo de la pagina de la UT
<andresmujica> JoseGutierrez:  ponga la tarea para publicar eso por todo lado
<linaporras> xq el periódico no es muy conocido pero la Universidad da como mas peso digo yo...
<darkhole> Terminamos este punto?
<linaporras> sip
<JoseGutierrez> si cambiemos de tema por fa estoy dormido 
<JoseGutierrez> 4 . definicion cumpleaños de ubuntu colombia
<darkhole> Listo, como vieron estamos llegando a un concenso...
<darkhole> El Team es de los mas antiguos de todos...
<JoseGutierrez> yo digo que en la primer fecha que enviaron el primer mensaje a la lista pues fue el punto de partida para la comunidad
<darkhole> Y tomar fechas posteriores a su inicio, cmo bien lo mencionaban, es desconcer el esfuerzo anterior.
<linaporras> Exactoooo,
<darkhole> Entonces, creo que faltan las opiniones de unos pocos (gracias Lina por participar, represetnas a los nuevos que luego seran no tan nuevos sino veteranos!)
<darkhole> Ahora, sergio tambien ha aportado, Jose tambien
<linaporras> jajajajaja Darkhole jajajaa, veteranos .... 
<darkhole> Asi como Juan, aunque Hollman no ha mencionado nada, pero se entiende que esta reocupado..
<darkhole> AndresMujica tampoco ha mencionado nada..
<linaporras> Si con lo de Mesh...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: si... ocupadisimo
<andresmujica> darkhole: estoy de acuerdo con fabian
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<darkhole> Yo probablemente lo haga hoy, ya que no queria influenciar el punto de vista de los demas...
<andresmujica> yo probablemente responda hoy
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: yo tambien concuerdo con la fecha de fabian
<andresmujica> no quiero influenciar a nadie
<darkhole> Asi que, no tenemos afanes, les propongo, en 15 dias definimos definitibamente la fecha...
<andresmujica> darkhole:  nooo, de una la de fabian
<darkhole> (aun no me acostumbro a mi nuevo teclado)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: eso!
<darkhole> Creo que es importante escuchar los puntos de hollman  de elkin (aunque lo veo dificil de parte de el.)
<linaporras> por votacion ahi está la mayoría dijo 25 nov
<darkhole> Asi como Daniel y Cesar
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: mandarle un mensaje
<SergioMeneses> asi sea por twitter
<linaporras> :)
<darkhole> Mentiras, Cesar ya respondio :)
<darkhole> Diego no ha dicho nada.
<darkhole> Pero bueno, hoy pongo mi opinion, a mi parecer no hay que presipitarse, y preferiria un concenso a una votacion
<darkhole> Asi que, otros 15 dias, pero de forma definitiva sabremos cuanto llevamos de vida, jeje.
<darkhole> Les parece?
<linaporras> :)
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> de acuerdo darkhole
<SergioMeneses> no me interesa mucho la edad por ahora
<SergioMeneses> podemos prepararnos mejor
<linaporras> jajajajajaja Sergio jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: ¿o.0?
<darkhole> Listo, siguiente punto.
<JoseGutierrez> 5 Software Freedom Day
<linaporras> acabo de ver la lista de publicidad, pero al lista internacional
<linaporras> y ya hay diseñode cds y camisteas
<linaporras> lo q no sé... es si eso nos lo envían o....
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: podriamos averiguar
<SergioMeneses> y repartirlos en las sedes q tengamos
<linaporras> sip yo averiguo
<linaporras> esa es de mis misiones :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: ya esta la plantilla de la wiki del sfd
<linaporras> Del SFD pues ya dijimos q la lista está muerta
<linaporras> que ya hay plantilla gracias a sergio en la wiki de Uco y ya tenemos el espacio en la pagian del SFD
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: seria mencionar por colibri
<linaporras> sip
<SergioMeneses> a ver q se piensa hacer
<linaporras> por colibri fosschix, etc
<SergioMeneses> quienes son fosschix?
<linaporras> eso lo hago esta semana..
<linaporras> una comunidad de niñas de software libre
<darkhole> Les cuento.. apoyemonos sobre los hombros de gigantes..
<linaporras> hacen parte de casa del bosque....
<darkhole> Hay que hablar con Diego y con Jeffrey
<darkhole> Ellos han estado organizando en Bogota, y Jeffrey conoce como es/era la movida, se que han habido muchos cambios pero ellos nos pueden apoyar bastante.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: eso!
<SergioMeneses> excelente idea
<linaporras> hay forma de contactarlos por telefono
<linaporras> ?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: no se los de la fcdbosque despues de lo de luis cano nose... no me caen bien
<darkhole> Lina, para evitar problemas, con la Casa del Bosque hablemos mas tarde, esto para no generar un ambiente centralizado, debido a que la FUndacion estuvo en casi toda la organizacion del Fliso de este año.
<linaporras> No se lo de Luis Cano...
<linaporras> oks me aprece
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: esta en lo cierto
<linaporras> pero x la hora ya informamos del SFD en q vamos entonces yo sigo con Darkhole cuadrando las cosas
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: por cierto forigua no disq iba a ser el organizador del flisol?
<linaporras> uy el otro año yo quiero ayudar en eso
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: darkhole perfecto
<darkhole> No es por desmeritar ni nada, y por cierto esos problemas son minimos... Creo que enfrentarnos a una organizacion de un evento es mucho mas importante...
<darkhole> Frescos, igual la idea es colaborar...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: andresmujica la ubucon
<SergioMeneses> andamos quedados con eso
<darkhole> Ahora bien, como les comenté, con Lina hemos estado trabajando (obviamente mas ella que yo :) )
<darkhole> Bueno, para dar finalizacion, esperamos que en la proxima reunion con Lina ya tengamos definidos que organizaciones nos van a apoyar, y al menos unas 3 ciudades confirmadas y con organizacion iniciad.
 * SergioMeneses piensa q darkhole es el q supervisa! ....me hides
<darkhole> AJaja supervisa. S claro, con todo el tiempo que tengo para ser el Gran Hermano, jajaja
<darkhole> Bueno, entonces asi quedamos..
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: perfecto
<darkhole> Listo LinaPorras!
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: gracias por todo
<darkhole> ?
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos yo me voy retirando
<SergioMeneses> mañana hay q madrugar
<darkhole> Bueno, no se si haya otro tema, qe es el de la Ubucon, pero no se si es demasiado abusar de nuestros tiempos.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: si...
<SergioMeneses> para la proxima
<SergioMeneses> y invitamos a nuestro contacto en quilla
<linaporras> si es tardeee
<JoseGutierrez> huy si muchachos ya eestamos graves con el tiempo
<andresmujica> exitos
<andresmujica> nos vemos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: bye
<andresmujica> no deberian pasar las reuniones de 1:30
<andresmujica> quien es el prox moderador?
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos luego! q descansen!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: yo
<linaporras> Chao moachos, que duerman, gracias a todos :)
<andresmujica> ok
<SergioMeneses> y les paso lo de loco.directory
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  arme lo del looco
<andresmujica> listo
<SergioMeneses> eso eso!
<SergioMeneses> aprovecho la community week para averiguar por eso
<JoseGutierrez> bye a todos que descansen
<linaporras> Chao Sergio
<linaporras> :)
<linaporras> Chao Julian XD
<SergioMeneses> linaporras: bye :D
<darkhole> Chaos!
<darkhole> Se cuidan
<SergioMeneses> darkhole: toca arreglar sitio web
<SergioMeneses> ojo con eso
<darkhole> Si
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-20
<lapen2> hola
<lapen2> quien me ayuda a instalar una tarjeta de red inalabrica usb que me trajo un cd donde estan los driver qeu necesito para instalarlo en linux pero no se como
<lapen2> quien me ayuda a instalar una tarjeta de red inalabrica usb que me trajo un cd donde estan los driver qeu necesito para instalarlo en linux pero no se como
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-23
<baqtu> hola
<baqtu> ey necesito saber como recibo copias de su instalador en cds, en fisico; con el logo y todo.
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-07-24
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez como vamos?
<cesArgOmez> SergioMeneses, JoseGutierrez, bien y uds ?
<JoseGutierrez> bien super....
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez hay en la causa! pero bueno... 
<SergioMeneses> por hay escuche que ustedes quieren ser de documentación! cierto?
<JoseGutierrez> aja si es posible claro
<cesArgOmez> #HellYeah
<cesArgOmez> xD!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cesArgOmez super bien!
<SergioMeneses> la idea es ponernos a trabajar desde ya
<cesArgOmez> como es que es ? q hay que hacer?
<SergioMeneses> alguno de ustedes ha notado el bug que posee la wiki?
<cesArgOmez> no o.0
<JoseGutierrez> noo
<SergioMeneses> en serio?
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<cesArgOmez> seguro que no 
<SergioMeneses> bueno.. en realidad ni siquiera se si es un bug
<SergioMeneses> pero es un problema... ya que dos de los iconos de nuestra cabecera principal no direcciona a ningun lado
<SergioMeneses> y no es problema de referencias
<SergioMeneses> simplemente es q no funciona
<cesArgOmez> ahhhh
<cesArgOmez> hablas de la wiki de el team
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez tengo una idea para q funcione y deberia correr al 100%
<cesArgOmez> yo pense que hablabas de wiki en general
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: si
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez el proyecto de documentacion es de ubuntu-co :D
<cesArgOmez> si, ese si lo he notado pensé que no habia contenido para esas secciones y por eso no abria enlace a ningun lado
<SergioMeneses> bueno cesArgOmez y JoseGutierrez quien quiere hacer la primera tarea?
<cesArgOmez> piedra papel y tijera?
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: el q quiera...
<SergioMeneses> la idea es de ganar 
<SergioMeneses> ganas
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<cesArgOmez> ahh pues esq lo digo porque se que cualquiera e los dos quiere
<cesArgOmez> entonces para que sea justo!
<SergioMeneses> bueno dividamosla en dos
<cesArgOmez> aunque si jose no responde yo la hago de una 
<cesArgOmez> x
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: edite esta wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Documentacion y ponga su nombre y enlace a la wiki, tal como aparece el mio en la tabla de miembros
<cesArgOmez> ok
<JoseGutierrez> que pena muchachos estaba entrnado la mascota que se habia volado de la casa
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez algo que deben saber cuando manejen wikis... es que dos personas no pueden editar la misma wiki al mismo tiempo
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: no hay lio... lee el log
<SergioMeneses> te esperamos
<SergioMeneses> nos avisas
<JoseGutierrez> no dale por eso no estaba participando pues estaba entrandolo
<JoseGutierrez> pero ya hagamoles a esto :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: despues q cesArgOmez ponga sus datos, pones los tuyos
<JoseGutierrez> OK
<cesArgOmez> hecho! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Documentacion#preview
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: excelente... ahora JoseGutierrez
<SergioMeneses> dale
<cesArgOmez> tengo que cambiar mi wiki :(
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: porq?
<cesArgOmez> para ponerla mas moderna :D
<cesArgOmez> con tabla de contenidos y con perfil ingles español :P
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: aaaa... si! claro vale
<JoseGutierrez> listo ya me agregue en la wiki de documentacion
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: de ser posible juega con las tablas y haz un diseño original :D
<cesArgOmez> hollman me debe un testimonial :D
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez bueno vamos bien
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> esta es la cabecera de la wiki principal
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/topWiki
<SergioMeneses> lo unico que hacemos es llamarla
<SergioMeneses> solo con una linea
<SergioMeneses> <<Include(ColombianTeam/topWiki)>>
<SergioMeneses> esa linea hace que en cualquier wiki donde pongamos eso aparezca la cabecera
<SergioMeneses> que para nosotros se llama "tooWiki"
<cesArgOmez> las propiedades quien las pone ?
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: nosotros
<SergioMeneses> las acomodamos a nuestor gusto
<SergioMeneses> nuestro
<cesArgOmez> ok
<SergioMeneses> ahora cesArgOmez pongale la cabecera a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Documentacion
<SergioMeneses> y JoseGutierrez pongale la cabecera a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos
<SergioMeneses> me dicen cualquier cosa
<cesArgOmez> con propiedades o sin ?
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: sin propiedaes
<SergioMeneses> asi como esta el include
<cesArgOmez> hecho!
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: porq ya definimos las propiedades dentro de la cabecera
<cesArgOmez> ahhh ok
<cesArgOmez> ya esta
<cesArgOmez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Documentacion
<JoseGutierrez> ok ya esta en la wiki de proyectos
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cesArgOmez listo
<SergioMeneses> muy bien, si ven q documentar es facil
<SergioMeneses> siempre y cuando todo se haga con orden
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> vamos a hablar d eimagenes
<SergioMeneses> las wikis pueden tener dos tipos de imagenes
<SergioMeneses> unas locales y otras de referencia
<SergioMeneses> las locales son las q  se almacenan dentro de la misma wiki
<SergioMeneses> como los iconos de la cabecera, esto porque no podemos darnos el lujo que esas imagenes se pierdan o esten cambiando de nombre constantemente
<SergioMeneses> las de refencia son simplemente enlaces a imagenes que se encuentran en otras pagias
<SergioMeneses> como las fotos de perfil de nuestras wikis.. etc
<SergioMeneses> como asumo que ya saben poner imagenes por referencia, ya que tienen imagenes en sus wikis
<SergioMeneses> vamos a ver como poner imagenes locales
<JoseGutierrez> y como se almacena las imagenes y/o fotos locales dentro de la wiki???
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: a esoo voy
<SergioMeneses> entren a sus wikis personales
<cesArgOmez> ya
<SergioMeneses> y hay vamos a agregar una
<SergioMeneses> ahora en un espacio... pongan la siguiente linea: {{attachment:imagen.png}}
<SergioMeneses> puede ser .png .jpg .jpge como quieran
<cesArgOmez> done
<SergioMeneses> guarden cambios
<SergioMeneses> y veran que les aparece un icono desconocido donde deberia ir la imagen
<SergioMeneses> estamos?
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez ?
<cesArgOmez> ermmm no
<cesArgOmez> no sale
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez:  pongalo al final de la wiki
<SergioMeneses> si debe aparecer
<JoseGutierrez> no aparece el icono
<SergioMeneses> acabo de hacerlo enla wiki de cabecera
<cesArgOmez> tampoco aparece al final
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<SergioMeneses> pongan {{attachment:imagen.png}} en un espacio de la wiki... eso deberia mostrasles un icono como de imagen perdida
<SergioMeneses> eso si en un espacio en blanco
<SergioMeneses> sin links ni tablas ni nada
<SergioMeneses> por eso les decia q al final
<cesArgOmez> si, pero no me aparece
<SergioMeneses> una vez lo agreguen guarden cambios
<SergioMeneses> y busquen el icono
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: guardaste?
<cesArgOmez> si pero nada
<JoseGutierrez> no nada no aparece el icono
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez super raro... bueno entren a esta wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/topWiki
<SergioMeneses> hay deben ver el icono
<SergioMeneses> esta en la parte inferior izquierda
<SergioMeneses> si lo ven?
<cesArgOmez> no me lo van a creer pero no me sale el icono en esa tampoco 
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<JoseGutierrez> parce cesar estamos iguales sin el supuesto icono de meneses jejeje
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cesArgOmez ya les paso una imagen...
<cesArgOmez> tan raro o.0
 * SergioMeneses no les cree
 * cesArgOmez jajajaj voy a hacer captura de imagen como evidencia
<cesArgOmez> evidencia:  http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/430/pantallazosg.png
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: me dice q esta bloqueado
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez miren https://picasaweb.google.com/sergioandresmeneses/Ubuntu#5632958208870750322
<SergioMeneses> lo acabo de hacer
<SergioMeneses> y si ven el icono?
<cesArgOmez> si
<JoseGutierrez> si
<cesArgOmez> momento a donde subo la imagen ?
<SergioMeneses> raro q uds no lo vean
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: no usa picasa?
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<JoseGutierrez> pero rarisimo 
<cesArgOmez> SergioMeneses, la verdad no lo tengo instalado
<cesArgOmez> otra opcion para la imagen ?
<SergioMeneses> por eso les dije q sus wikis personales... pero raro
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez lastimosamente es la unica forma que hay :S
<SergioMeneses> o al menos que yo conozca
<SergioMeneses> bueno les voy a pasar otra imagen vale
<SergioMeneses> al menos para q vean el proceso
<cesArgOmez> la de {{attachment:imagen.png}} ?
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: q paso?
<cesArgOmez> que si a eso te refieres con que es la unica forma que conoces 
<cesArgOmez> SergioMeneses, JoseGutierrez: https://picasaweb.google.com/107400471364555567604/ScrapbookPhotos#5632959257424205890
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: si a eso me refiero
<SergioMeneses> pero raro q no aparezca
<cesArgOmez> ya viste la imagen ?
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: si
<cesArgOmez> no aparece xD!
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses en el top wiki, las 2 imagenes que no enlazan, no podra ser por el tipo de formto .svg,,,, ya que las demas imagenes son .png.. no puede ser eso.... 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: si... por eso es
<JoseGutierrez> ahhh ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cesArgOmez ahora miren que sucede cuando ustedes dan click sobre el icono https://picasaweb.google.com/sergioandresmeneses/Ubuntu#5632960380894927458
<SergioMeneses> les da la opcion de dubir un archivo
<SergioMeneses> y le muestra la lista de archivos que ya estan en esa pagina
<SergioMeneses> para nuestro ejemplo el de la wiki de topWiki
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cesArgOmez vamos bien?
<cesArgOmez> sip
<JoseGutierrez> si viendo las imagenes que subes al piccassa sobre el proceso si
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez creo que lo de no poder adjuntar archivos tiene q ver con cosa de permisos sobre sus cuentas! voy a avergiguar y les confirmo luego vale?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cesArgOmez si... es asi de sencillo
<cesArgOmez> ahhh ok
<cesArgOmez> pero raro porque ni en la personal deja hacerlo
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cesArgOmez eso si... tienen que estar pendientes con el tamaño de las imegenes y todo eso! ya que no vamos a subir a una wiki un wallpaper!!!
<SergioMeneses> me hago entender?¿
<cesArgOmez> si
<cesArgOmez> que tamaño es el reglamentario?
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: el q necesites!
<cesArgOmez> ah bien !
<SergioMeneses> usualmente maximo de 300x300
<SergioMeneses> pero es una medida personal...
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<SergioMeneses> si son imagenes muy grandes es mejor usarlas como imagenes de referencia
<SergioMeneses> es mas poner solo el link y no la imagen
<SergioMeneses> ya que la wiki se veria horrible
<SergioMeneses> imaginese una wiki q mas de la mitad del contenido sea una sola imagen
<SergioMeneses> eso se ve aml...
<SergioMeneses> mal
<SergioMeneses> en terminos de diseño
<cesArgOmez> osea ej: si vamos a poner una foto de algun evento se puede poner solo una imagen de muestra y abajo el link al resto de el album ?
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: puede ser!... pero pero pon la imagen como de referencia
<SergioMeneses> mas no local
<cesArgOmez> ok!
<SergioMeneses> usualmente las imagenes locales son iconos
<SergioMeneses> cosas que no cambien muy seguido
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cesArgOmez imaginensen cambiando las imagenestodos los meses :S
<SergioMeneses> es algo muy "tedioso"
<SergioMeneses> por lo menos... en mi wiki solo tengo enlaces a los albunes donde tengo la simagenes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez por lo menos mi ultima gran contribucion "I helped with the testing phase for Lernid - 2011 screenshots"
<SergioMeneses> la screenshots es un link
<SergioMeneses> que va a una imagen que es bastante grande
<SergioMeneses> porque necesito tener detalle
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cesArgOmez vamos bien?
<JoseGutierrez> si
<cesArgOmez> yo porque no tengo ese team :-|
<cesArgOmez> si bien!
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: cual team?
<cesArgOmez> el de el concilio , pero ya esque no lo he agregado xD!
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> este man con lo que sale xD
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez preguntas hasta ahora?
<cesArgOmez> solo la de el porque no podemos poner la imagen como attachment de resto todo va bien 
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: si esa la tengo yo también xD
<cesArgOmez> esque es raro porque en la wiki personal debemos tener todos los permisos y ni así :S
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: ni tanto.. las wikis siempre mandan mensajes de revisión
<JoseGutierrez> bueno SergioMeneses nos averiagua si es por cuestion de permisos
<SergioMeneses> asi sean personales
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: eso!
<SergioMeneses> ahora ya casi son las 12pm... y me imagino que tendrán que almorzar
<SergioMeneses> asi que vamos a dejar algo de tareas
<cesArgOmez> 8-)
<JoseGutierrez> listo tu diras SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez al final de la wiki de documentacion se encuentra este enlace https://wiki.ubuntu.com/V%20A%20R%20G%20U%20X/Wiki
<SergioMeneses> quiero que lo lean y lo pongan en practica
<SergioMeneses> pueden probar "enchulando" sus propias wikis personales
<cesArgOmez> el manual?
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> esa es una taera...
<SergioMeneses> tarea
<cesArgOmez> ok
<SergioMeneses> la otra tarea: les voy a enviar los iconos en .svg que son los que estan molestando
<SergioMeneses> la tarea de los dos es pasarlos a .png
<SergioMeneses> sin perder la calidad de la imagen
<cesArgOmez> ok
<JoseGutierrez> listo
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez:  JoseGutierrez las imagenes se las envio en el transcurso de la semana.
<cesArgOmez> vale np
<SergioMeneses> e un email informandoles acerca de nuestra proxima reunión.
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses cada cuando se hacen las reuniones de documentacion
<JoseGutierrez> cuanto???
<SergioMeneses> ahora cesArgOmez o JoseGutierrez quien envia el email a la lista de concilio y de ubuntu-co haciendo una pequeña acta de lo que trato la reunión?
<cesArgOmez> jose que ya le tiene como practica jajajajajja xD!
<JoseGutierrez> jajaajaaj
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cesArgOmez podemos vernos dentro de 15 dias!... pero podriamos hacer reuniones mensuales... dejando varias tareas y eso! la idea es acomodarnos bien y estblecer un buen plan de trabajo
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez no no es obligación... es el q quiera hacerlo...
<cesArgOmez> vale 
<cesArgOmez> yo la hago todo bien :P
<cesArgOmez> era un chistesito no mas :$
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: oks.. eso!
<SergioMeneses> fresco...
<cesArgOmez> xD
<SergioMeneses> sino que la gente trabaja mejor, cuando toma suis propias iniciativas
<SergioMeneses> bueno cesArgOmez y JoseGutierrez yo les estoy enviando email en estos dias... con las imagenes y confirmandoles la fecha y hora de reunión, les parece?
<cesArgOmez> Si de una
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: eso!
<JoseGutierrez> vale SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos un placer haber trabajado hoy con ustedes 
<cesArgOmez> SergioMeneses, gracias !
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cesArgOmez si tiene alguna pregunta duda o inquietud?
<cesArgOmez> no nada todo claro por mi parte
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: JoseGutierrez ustedes andan en gmail?
<cesArgOmez> si 
<JoseGutierrez> si
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez: arme un grupo entre los 3 en gmtalk... y les comento algo. vale? de momento acabamos ya aqui
<cesArgOmez> ok
<JoseGutierrez> bueno
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-17
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<SergioMeneses> me boto el irc
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, mira ubuntu-co-bot es un bot de reuniones normal
<SergioMeneses> se puede usar para generar el log en formato de wiki
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, vamos a ver quien viene
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ok... mientras voy a reloguear
<SergioMeneses> que actualice el kernel
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, aguantamos 10 min sino hablamos nosotros
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: me avisas y entro a g+
<PabloRubianes> dale
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: nada?
<PabloRubianes> hola
<EuzkoArima> hola
<EuzkoArima> entre en todos los canales xq sabia que venia tarde
<EuzkoArima> pero no veia actividad en ninguno
<PabloRubianes> no vino nadie
<EuzkoArima> raro, pero asi es
<PabloRubianes> si....
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> si que conste que estabamos puntuales
<SergioMeneses> con la disposicion
<EuzkoArima> aca comenzaron las vacaciones de invierno, no se si eso habrá influído (la cabez en cualquier lado )
<PabloRubianes> si seguro
<PabloRubianes> aca estamos en el lunes del medio
<SergioMeneses> el lunes del medio
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> 2 semanas de vacaciones estudiantiles
<PabloRubianes> casi todo cierra
<PabloRubianes> o se toman licencias, no hay escuelas
<PabloRubianes> hay que cuidar hijos
<PabloRubianes> si los tenes
<EuzkoArima> aca arracamos hoy
<EuzkoArima> arrancamos
<PabloRubianes> no se
<PabloRubianes> sino la dejamos para el jueves
<PabloRubianes> a ver si viene alguien mas
<EuzkoArima> Ok, me parece que no queda otra
<EuzkoArima> difundamos por un lado, y escribamos a los que sabemos que tenian que estar
<EuzkoArima> asi estamos todos la proxima
<SergioMeneses> yo no tengo hijos ni voy a la escuela ni vivo en uruguay asi q no vacaciones para mi :S
<EuzkoArima> Jueves 22:00 de Argentina y Uruguay y 20:00 de Colombia en este canal ?
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> me parece bien
<EuzkoArima> Ok, nos vemos este jueves
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> esta bien
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-18
<jaimebuntu> hola a todos
<juanlara> buenas
<juanlara> soy nuevo en ubuntu y todo el mundo de linux quisiera saber si pueden recomendarme cursos de programacion y de linux en la ciudad de cali, gracias
<linaporras> noches
<JHOSMAN> =9
<JHOSMAN> +JuanLara por favor usa el canal #Ubuntu-co
<JHOSMAN> q se hizo Same?
<juanlara> ok
<linaporras> como van, empezaron hace mucho?
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches :)
<JHOSMAN> no se
<JHOSMAN> yo acabo de llegar
<JHOSMAN> q se hizo same'
<linaporras> jajajajajaja osea quedamos en las mismas
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos como que no hay reunion hoy tampoco feliz noche para todos
<JHOSMAN> orden del dia xfa
<SergioMeneses> ya se fue jose?
<SergioMeneses> a las 21:42
<JHOSMAN> ok
<JHOSMAN> si se fue por q dijo q era aburrido
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> no no no estos admins q tenemos
<SergioMeneses> que tal q trabajar mas
<JHOSMAN> lol
<SergioMeneses> en serio
<SergioMeneses> hoy llego el mensaje de recordatorio de la fecha de expiración
<SergioMeneses> quedo preocupado... muy preocupado
<linaporras> xq
<JHOSMAN> ?? o.O
<SergioMeneses> porque los miembros del concilio no estan
<SergioMeneses> no hay qorum
<SergioMeneses> fail
<linaporras>   esta en el gtalk
<JHOSMAN> =/
<SergioMeneses> hay muchisisisisisimo que hacer
<JHOSMAN> Dile q venga
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras dile q venga
<linaporras> mujica anda en gtalk
<linaporras> ya pero n answer
<linaporras> pere lo lla o
<SergioMeneses> andres anda ocupado
<JHOSMAN> :)
<JHOSMAN> ok
<SergioMeneses> envio email
<JHOSMAN> ya viene Jose!
<JHOSMAN> Ya le dije
<JHOSMAN> y justamente se fué por lo q yo mencioné jaja
<linaporras> si wndres no contesta
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas noches nuevamente a todos:)
<JHOSMAN> LinaPorras me acabo de fijar q nos acaban de poner :P http://www.campus-party.com.co/2012/comunidades.html
<JHOSMAN> Empezamos?
 * SergioMeneses back
<SergioMeneses> bueno que hay?
<JoseGutierrez> sii de 1 porque nos cojio la noche
<SergioMeneses> bueno de momento lo unico que tengo que decir es que se nos esta haciendo tarde para la reaprobacion
<SergioMeneses> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+milestone/12.10
<SergioMeneses> el bug vence pronto
<SergioMeneses> y eso que lo extendi ya dos meses
<SergioMeneses> no se si pueda extenderlo mas
<JHOSMAN> En esa zona que se debe hacer? ( no tengo la informacion clara)
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, q zona?
<linaporras2> ahora si
<linaporras2> que pena es que no me llegaban biens los msjs
<JHOSMAN> En lo de la reaporbacion
<SergioMeneses> esto es lo que hay que hacer - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines#Re-Approval
<SergioMeneses> pero tenemos muchos puntos debiles
<SergioMeneses> como el que no registramos los eventos en el LoCo sitie
<SergioMeneses> el concilio esta leeeeeento
<SergioMeneses> y no estamos tomando desiciones administrativas
<linaporras2> la edicion de esa wiki quien la puede hacer
<linaporras2> tiene que sr del concilio???
<linaporras2> o digamos yo puedo hacerla?
<linaporras2> tenemos adelantado algo o nada?
<linaporras2> y en deciciones admisnitraativas ???
<SergioMeneses> linaporras2, si claro q hay algo adelantado
<SergioMeneses> el reporte que hice a comienzos de año
<SergioMeneses> ese es una base
<linaporras2> nos podemos basar en las tareas para actualizar la wiki de launchpad
<SergioMeneses> solo hay q pues actualizarlo
<linaporras2> jejejej
<linaporras2> entonces quien lo puede hacer toca que sea del concilio o no?
<JHOSMAN> Yo hice lo del informe lo q pude pero hace mucho
<linaporras2> porque es que eso lleva time, yo podria apoyar algo de eso este fin de semana
<SergioMeneses> linaporras2, pues el concilio esta como escazo de personal ahora entonces toca ir adelantando algo
<SergioMeneses> aunque esa wiki no me preocupa tanto
<SergioMeneses> me preocupa mas actualizar la lista del locositie
<SergioMeneses> eso fijooooo q no nos dejan por eso nos lo ponen como obligacion para la proxima
<JoseGutierrez> y la actualizacion de esa lista como es??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, este http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co/events
<SergioMeneses> empthy
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<JHOSMAN> eso lo hace el concilio es verdad?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no, cualquiera que sea miembro oficial de uco
<SergioMeneses> ahora tenemos que meter la información de dos años alli
<linaporras2> pues Sergio tengo una propuesta, la idea es que nos digas por via electronica (correo) que tareas  especificas hay que hacer y nos das el acceso a los sitiso y las url y el que pueda va colaborando
<SergioMeneses> el acceso esta
<SergioMeneses> uds pueden loguearse es el mismo sitio donde se arman las reuniones
<JoseGutierrez> entonces toca pasar todos los eventos
<JoseGutierrez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos
<SergioMeneses> ...no pueden loguearse
<JoseGutierrez> al sitio dondfe dijistes anteriormente
<andresweb> se me olvidaba el chat via web :)
<andresweb> igual estoy busy
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, esa es la idea
<SergioMeneses> pasar toda la informacion
<andresweb> ahi los leo a ratos
<SergioMeneses> andresweb, lee logs entonces
<SergioMeneses> igual no haremos decisiones ahora
<JoseGutierrez> si eso se puede ir haciendo entre todos no hay problema creo yo
<linaporras2> pues sio
<linaporras2> y si me pude logear
<linaporras2> jejej
<linaporras2> entonces dependiendo como vaya todo entonces el fin de semana me pongo a hacer eso
<SergioMeneses> excacto
<SergioMeneses> exacto
<SergioMeneses> esa es la idea
<JHOSMAN> Listo! =) lita si puedo te ayudo (no se por q tengo el taller el sabado en la Virgilio con Edwin Garzon)
<SergioMeneses> y de ahora en adelante registrarlos allí tambien
<linaporras2> sip oks
<JHOSMAN> Los eventos desde q salio Google Calendar para G+ los esoty regisrrando manualmente en la wiki
<linaporras2> y no hay algo para que eso quede en ambas al tiempo en el futuro
<JHOSMAN> GoogleEvents**
<linaporras2> jejeej si esta emocionado con eso Jhosman
<JHOSMAN> :) esta genial!
<linaporras2> bueno mmm siempre me enredo para encontrar el log de la reunion asi que porfa sergio el fa de siempre, enviame el enlace porfa al final dela reunion
<SergioMeneses> la idea es q el loco sitie pide un link... ese link es la wiki
<andresweb> JHOSMAN: lo ideal es que la participacion a los eventos se confirme es por el loco directory para que quede registrado alli y obligar a la gente a usar el launchpad
<JHOSMAN> ok listo
<linaporras2> ;o
<JHOSMAN> para el del sabado usare el Loco Directory para ver como la va cosa
<linaporras2> uy hay que mirar como hacer eso facil jejej
<JHOSMAN> no tenía idea de eso solo pense q en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> hay que usar ambos... la wiki y el loco sitie
<SergioMeneses> hoy le dimos palo a un team por eso
<JHOSMAN> no sabia pero listo!
<JHOSMAN> xp
<linaporras2> osea momento que me perdi un poco, hay que colocar los eventos en la wiki de loco team
<linaporras2> y lo del tema administrativo que?
<linaporras2> y hay que hacer lago más?
<SergioMeneses> andresweb, no se si ud podria ser el host en la reunion para uco? o JoseGutierrez ? o Cesar?
<JoseGutierrez> pero solo los eventos del año 2011 y 2012
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si
<SergioMeneses> solo esos porque es el tiempo que vamos a demostrar de funcionamiento
<linaporras2> ok
<linaporras2> el host es el que va a ir a la reunin en representacion del team?
<JoseGutierrez> listo yo les colaboro en las noches poco a poco en ese punto
<SergioMeneses> linaporras2, la idea es ir varios
<SergioMeneses> pero el host es la persona que responde las preguntas
<SergioMeneses> el que recibe las balas
<JHOSMAN> Esta super genial eso de los eventos1
<JHOSMAN> =) mañana le doy mano!
<linaporras2> :o que vaya mujica
<linaporras2> jajajaja
<JHOSMAN> (ya vengo) OFF
<SergioMeneses> el problema es que es a las 23utc
<SergioMeneses> muchos trabajamos
<linaporras2> osea eso no da como alas 18 horas
<linaporras2> ?
<linaporras2> que dia es
<linaporras2> ?
<linaporras2> osea dia de la semana lunes...martes..
<JoseGutierrez> dia ?
<SergioMeneses> cada tercer martes de cada mes
<SergioMeneses> en el link que les pase aparece toda la informacion
<linaporras2> mm ps toca ver quien se puede comprometer
<linaporras2> ok
<SergioMeneses> linaporras2, en eso si es necesario alguien del concilio
<JoseGutierrez> y si la meeting es en ingles hay si jodido mi conocimiento de ingles es basico por ahora
<linaporras2> ahh insistio que sea el patron -.I
<linaporras2> que sea mujica jejej
<linaporras2> +5 por andrés jejeje
<JoseGutierrez> +10 por andres jejeje
<linaporras2> jeje
<linaporras2> bueno que mas hay que cuadrar de eso
<linaporras2> ?
<linaporras2> voy por lechita, ya vuelvo moachos :)
<SergioMeneses> hay mas cosas pero si son mas administrativas y necesitariamos votar
<SergioMeneses> y no se que piensen andresweb y JoseGutierrez y cesar pero necesitamos adelantar lo del nuevo concilio
<SergioMeneses> tambien me preocupa lo de la administracion de la lista
<SergioMeneses> se esta acumulando demasiado
<SergioMeneses> creo que solo somos julian bohorquez y yo los q moderamos
<JoseGutierrez> pues la lista yo la modero casi en las noches}
<JoseGutierrez> anque he visto que ya las reglas de aceptacion o no de mensajes no se estan cumplienso pues he visto mucho top_poshing
<SergioMeneses> al bug asignado a ubuntu-co yo le actualice el tag ayer sino estoy mal - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/1007171
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, se supone q la lista esta libre de esas normas
<SergioMeneses> solo hay q moderar los q parecen spam
<JoseGutierrez> o sea que yha no se aplica las netiquetas para la lista de u-co
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si
<SergioMeneses> eso lo habiamos discutido en una reunion hace meses
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<linaporras2> mmm a mi me gustaria saber si solo uds aprueban nuevos miembros?
<JoseGutierrez> toca cuadrar que la proxima meeting estemos todos para temas administrativos porque nunca coincidimos por aca
<SergioMeneses> linaporras2, si
<SergioMeneses> eso es exclusivo del concilio
<SergioMeneses> aprobar miembros de la lista de correo si se pueden dar permisos
<SergioMeneses> de moderacion
<JHOSMAN> =) Listo!
<linaporras2> ash na yo quiero aprobar la gente nueva :(
<linaporras2> será en otra oportunidad jejeje
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<JHOSMAN> en q van?
<linaporras2> beuno entonces las cosas administrativas si hablenlas uds y miren como se van a poner de acuerdo
<linaporras2> y si hay algo para ayudar nos avisan...
<SergioMeneses> yo voy saliendo ya
<SergioMeneses> dejemos asi
<SergioMeneses> es tarde
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JHOSMAN> jummm
<JHOSMAN> -.-
<linaporras2> me aprecería bueno que la discusion de concilio la hiceran uds por un hilo de correo si no eso se va a qeudar asi 4ever
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos he notado  que hay personas que no pueden firmar el codigo de conducta ya revisaron ese punto yo les escribi a la lista del concilio con copia a jhsman y a lina
<linaporras2> necesitamos gente para la semana tic
<linaporras2> y definir actividades
<SergioMeneses> igual miramos algo del reaproval
<andresweb> yo creo que debemos eliminar la lista del concilio
<linaporras2> si yo he visto el correo
<andresweb> y dejar todo por la lista principal
<SergioMeneses> linaporras2, esa no es la idea
<andresweb> eso es un sancocho que no tiene sentido
<linaporras2> que enviaste
<JHOSMAN> a mi no me llego ese correo JoseGutierrez
<SergioMeneses> andresweb, depende
<linaporras2> pero mmm no te he dado respuesta Jose porque no te la tengo jjeje
<andresweb> ponerle un tag  concilio asi como el de OT
<SergioMeneses> no me imagino a todo el mundo respondiendo emails administrativos
<linaporras2> ahh mira que buena idea Andrew
<SergioMeneses> eso si seria un sancocho
<JoseGutierrez> el asunto dice: Seguimiento a Problemas Membresia U-Co y fue enviado el 4 de julio
<linaporras2> pero ps antes de eso si les digo que se pongan serios y definan eso rapidito
<linaporras2> porque ps esos quorum con como 2 personas .. muy ficti....
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, yo le respondi pero aun no lo he mirado
<linaporras2> si yo lo vi Jose
<JHOSMAN> Mirando josegutierrez
<SergioMeneses> tengo 15 dias full esta semana ando con puras cosas del LC
<linaporras2> ... pS Sergio por eso te digo que lo manejen con los que quieran pero x un hilo
<JHOSMAN> Con respecto a lo de la firma del código de conducta voy a ver si (en estas vacaciones) hago un nuevo tutorial... hasta yo mismo suve problemas con lo de las llaves y el tuto no está bien explicado...
<linaporras2> de correo xq es que cuanto tiempo tratando de hablar del tema desde el inicio del año
<JoseGutierrez> porque la verdad lo he intentado en nuevas maquinas a la que le he instalado ubuntu aca en cali y nada no deja sincronizar la llave para firmar el codigo de conducta
<andresweb> si los mail de administracion y esas cosas que queden en la lista, pero no usarla para nada mas.  pues en la practica es lo que ocurre..   igual lo del correo que decia JoseGutierrez  y lo que envio escamilla es 100% cierto, no se porque tenemos esa mentalidad burocratica que lo que hace es espantar gente interesada.  si por mi fuera aligeraria el proceso de miembro oficial dejando las 3 cosas claves, CoC, wiki y correo
<linaporras2> jajaj es que a mi no me paso nada con lo la firma.... entonces ps mmm plop para mi
<andresweb> arece buena idea.. que pena lo largo...
 * andresweb sigue con su chicharron... spacewalk
<linaporras2> me encante tu idea andrew y los requisitos actuales son definidos por ?
<andresweb> linaporras2: los definieron desde que montaron el team
<JHOSMAN> POr q la gente por eso no se hace miembr@
<linaporras2> perp eso es local?
<JHOSMAN> eso me dijeron muchs campuseros...
<JHOSMAN> por que es muy largo...
<linaporras2> osea el concilio lo puwde modificar
<linaporras2> ?
<SergioMeneses> andresweb, hay un email discutiendo eso entre los loco-contacts
<JHOSMAN> =) +1 si es de esa manera!
<SergioMeneses> linaporras2, no el concilio no lo puede editar
<SergioMeneses> eso va hacia arriba
<JHOSMAN> =/
<linaporras2> pero ajá Sergio, entonces?? que dijeron o cómo hacemos para motivar un cambio en estema...
<SergioMeneses> de momento no se me ocurre nada
<SergioMeneses> pero las membresias tienen q ser asi
<SergioMeneses> con el Coc y las firmas
<JHOSMAN> A mi se me ocurre algo....
<JoseGutierrez> si proceso muy largo ... :( para pertenecer a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> eso lo define el community council
<JHOSMAN> Que tal si se hiciera un Script que haga los pasos de la terminal?
<JHOSMAN> -.- a los Colombianos les dá pereza hacer todos los pasos lo sé!
<andresweb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/ApprovalApplication2012?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Team-structre.png     vean lo de la sesion de orientacion, si hacemos por google+ sesiones periodicas de union a miembros oficiales de seguro podremos tener sangre nuieva, obvio resolviendo lo de la firma
<SergioMeneses> yo diria que si la gente de verdad esta interesada lo harian
<andresweb> lo que dice jhosman me parece genial, habia pensado en hacer algo en python, grafico bonito
<andresweb> SergioMeneses: yo creo k si estan interesados, aplica mucha gente pero se enreda en el proceso
<JHOSMAN> Andres yo no se Phyton pero si cositas básicas que se podrían cuadrar por la terminal...  y creanme que mejoraríamos la cantidad de gente en Launchpad
<JHOSMAN> si se hace ma inscripción de manera interactiva
<JoseGutierrez> si hasta nos enredamos tratando de dar solucion a algo que esta erstablecido como normas
<andresweb> JoseGutierrez:  exacto
<JHOSMAN> andresweb alguna idea para trabajar en eso?
<SergioMeneses> andresweb, JoseGutierrez como uds prefieran
<andresweb> lo otro es que deberia ser mas largo el tiempo de membrecia, y los que han sido administradores deberian ser miembros por siempre, ya dieron suficiente a la comunidad
<andresweb> JHOSMAN: en el script???
<JHOSMAN> si
<linaporras2> .o que interesante
<linaporras2> pues +1 por andrew y Jhos, si hagan algo para hacer eso más rápido
<linaporras2> y aumentar miembros
<SergioMeneses> andresweb, los administradores tienen tiempo indefinido
<SergioMeneses> revise LP
<SergioMeneses> :)
<linaporras2> los hangouts o similares sirven pero mientras se crea el script o similar...
<JHOSMAN> pero para esto es mejor precencial
<andresweb> sip, algunos, pero me refiero forigua, hollman, los que fundaron el team, varia gente esta por fuera..
<JHOSMAN> en desarollo por Hangut no funciona :P
<SergioMeneses> andresweb, hollman lo tiene... y forigua me dijo q le quitara el tiempo
 * andresweb tiene que desplegar como 100 servidores.. la charla esta buena pero tengo work
<linaporras2> jejej
<linaporras2> bueno entoces jhos y andrew con esa tarea
<linaporras2> ?
<FernandoGiraldo> saludos a todos
<andresweb> ahh les traje dulcecitos de boston
<JoseGutierrez> pues si lo importante es que las personas interesadas en pertenecer a la comunidad lo puedan hacer de la forma mas sencilla si viera que desmotivacion tienen los pelados pues nunca han podido obtener la membresia de ubuntu colombia
<andresweb> bueno de new york
<SergioMeneses> andresweb, JoseGutierrez pero si necesitamos los del concilio mirar que hacemos con la comunidad! necesitamos una reunion larga y productiva
<FernandoGiraldo> que pena la hora, se me presento algo en la Universidad y acabo de llegar
<SergioMeneses> muy productiva
<JHOSMAN> andresweb que dice hacemos algo estos dias? (tengo vacaciones hasta el 21 de Agosto)
<andresweb> cuando nos veamos se los doy
<andresweb> JHOSMAN: por chat el jueves en la tarde charlamos
<JHOSMAN> andresweb q dice? (puede ser un dín de semana)
<JHOSMAN> Listo! =)
<linaporras2> yo quiero dulces!!!!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, andresweb ?
<JHOSMAN> Quedamos así entonces para lo de Launchpad =) andresweb
<linaporras2> ehh bien muchachos
<linaporras2> eso seria genial
<linaporras2> :)
<linaporras2> Fer bienvenido
<FernandoGiraldo> va a quedar log de esta reunión para yo leer?
<andresweb> linaporras2: http://media-files.gather.com/images/d306/d708/d744/d224/d96/f3/full.jpg
<FernandoGiraldo> gracias Linita
<JHOSMAN> Hi Fer! xD
<JoseGutierrez> si toca cuadrar una fecha para que nos reunamos...  pero lo principal es que estemos todos presentes
<linaporras2> estabamos aca hablando de como hacer para que lo de la membresia sea mas facil
<linaporras2> utópico que estén todos plop
<FernandoGiraldo> uy si, yo creo que eso es tema primordial
<linaporras2> (opinion personal)
<FernandoGiraldo> Don JHOSMAN  buenas noches
<linaporras2> si entonces que este Juves Jhos y Andres van a hablar de eso en el gtalk
<linaporras2> no se si quieras participar...Fer?
<JHOSMAN> =0 se trajo un tarrado de esos dulces para UCO =) jajajaja
<FernandoGiraldo> andresweb,  mire a ver como me los hace llegar a Medellin!!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, andresweb toca un fin de semana
<SergioMeneses> aprovechar un par de horas
<JHOSMAN> FernandoGiraldo la idea q tengo es hacer un script para mejorar el registro de Launchpad para q todo sea mas facil
<FernandoGiraldo> de querer si, pero depende de la hora, porque tenemos reunión de Mede-mesh(nombre provisional)
<FernandoGiraldo> JHOSMAN excelente idea
<linaporras2> :o
<FernandoGiraldo> sobre todo porque lo que toca hacer para inscribirse es de puro usuario avanzado!!
<JoseGutierrez> pues podria ser el proximo fin de semana ya que este fin de semana lo trabajo
<linaporras2> estos moachos paisasvan es con toda!!!!!!
<JHOSMAN> Listo entonces eso ya queda
<JHOSMAN> mmm que seguia?
<FernandoGiraldo> jeje hacemos el intento Lina
<FernandoGiraldo> y quien va a hacer el script?
<SergioMeneses> la verdad el problema no lo entiendo
<linaporras2> jhos y andres
<FernandoGiraldo> la idea es conservar todo el proceso pero automatizado entonces
<JHOSMAN> Yo y AndresWeb
<JHOSMAN> si
<FernandoGiraldo> bien eso es
<SergioMeneses> la membresia lleva como 5 años y todos los miembros la han firmado
<SergioMeneses> ahora es que se dice que es dificil
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JHOSMAN> Vieron lo q nos hicieron los moachos de Medellin? http://www.ubuntu-co.com/node/3147
<FernandoGiraldo> SergioMeneses, de Medellin tengo como 10 personas que nunca puedieron ser parte de la comunidad por no poder firmar
<JoseGutierrez> yo de cañlio
<FernandoGiraldo> siempre les aparece algún error en alguna parte
<linaporras2> si hay muchos priblemas con eso
<linaporras2> sin solucion
<JoseGutierrez> cali tengo 4 personas
<linaporras2> y Jose lo deja claro en el correo
<SergioMeneses> mmmm....
<linaporras2> ah el video
<linaporras2> :)
<JoseGutierrez> y ya perdieron las esperanza aunque si leen la lista
<FernandoGiraldo> es mas ya me armaron revolución y crearon comunidad debian medellin
<SergioMeneses> toca mirar... porque ese proceso es muuuuuuuuy facil
<linaporras2> :o
<SergioMeneses> al menos no les toco firmar las llaves por consola
<SergioMeneses> eso si era complicado
<linaporras2> no por eso significa que el proceso no se pueda mejorar
<linaporras2> ...
<JHOSMAN> si es muy facil pero SergioMeneses se acuerda del Usuario Primedio?
<FernandoGiraldo> es mas del que esta por debajo del promedio
<FernandoGiraldo> el que es nuevo del todo en el mundo ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pero todos la firmamos cuando llegamos
<FernandoGiraldo> que es precisamente el que mas ayuda necesita
<FernandoGiraldo> el que llega con mas ganas
<SergioMeneses> nadie nace aprendido
<SergioMeneses> ademas el tutorial es super grafico
<JHOSMAN> Pues si pero la gente ¬¬ yo no se son como.... jaja
<linaporras2> insisto no por eso significa quye no se puda mejorar
<linaporras2> y ya vamos dando los primeros pasos
<linaporras2> yo vere Jhos y Andrew
<linaporras2> :)
<JoseGutierrez> grafico si es pero ami se me hace que desde la version pasada de ubuntu no se puede firmar eso... porque hay una maquina quj
<JoseGutierrez> que tiene debian y si se puede}
<FernandoGiraldo> toca revisar
<JHOSMAN> Bueno si si ya.... mmm q otro tema?
<FernandoGiraldo> si mejor
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras2 nos puedes contar como fué lo del COWorkingTIC?
<FernandoGiraldo> eso
<andresweb> que video tan del putas FernandoGiraldo
<JHOSMAN> =) está severo el video (yo hice el intro y el final jaja)
<linaporras2> jejje
<linaporras2> Jhosman pue sya conte por correo
<linaporras2> jejejejee
<linaporras2> que mas quiere saber
<JHOSMAN> =( bueno no me regañes :'(
<JHOSMAN> dijiste al inicio q nos ibas a contar algo o organizar algo de eso (no recuerdo bien)
<FernandoGiraldo> Gracias, eso se hizo como parte del cubrimiento de version beta tv
<FernandoGiraldo> al flisol
<FernandoGiraldo> de verdad que en este ultimo flisol nos robamos el show los de ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> jajajaj así pasó en Bogota :P
<linaporras2> jejje sper
<linaporras2> ah bueno Jhos
<linaporras2> no te estoy regañanado
<JoseGutierrez> super FernandoGiraldo
<linaporras2> pues es que como el evento va a ser en simulataneo en muchas localidades
<linaporras2> toca tener gente para que cubra y para que haga talleres, charlas e instalaciones en las localidades
<linaporras2> sugerira yo
<linaporras2> y pues concretar las prpouestas y titulos de chralas para enviarlas
<linaporras2> aun no se sabe si vamos a tener presupuesto
<JHOSMAN> Lina es decir en todas las localiades de manera simultanea?
<linaporras2> pero toca envari todos los concursos....
<linaporras2> si
<JHOSMAN> o.O lo veo dificil....
<linaporras2> entonces toca mirar is rtoamos las conferencias
<linaporras2> y vamos un dia a cada lugar  o ?
<JHOSMAN> El Distrito da algún tipo de apoyo para eso?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras2, fechas?
<SergioMeneses> cuando seria?
<linaporras2> ps es que eso es lo que no han definido
<linaporras2> es uan semana completa en octubre
<linaporras2> la ultima semana de octubre
<JHOSMAN> POr q sabes cuanto vale viajar una semana completa TODO el dia en Bogota?
<JHOSMAN> :P
<JHOSMAN> Sale caribe!
<linaporras2> jajajajjaja :o si
<SergioMeneses> lol
<linaporras2> ps por eso estan mirando
<linaporras2> pero no han dado noticias
<JHOSMAN> Si solo un día aprox sale en 20K
<linaporras2> tocara escribirles al twitter
<linaporras2> jajaajaja
<linaporras2> ps toca esperar...
<JHOSMAN> Ahora bien.. para mi sería mas productivo así
<JHOSMAN> que nos dejen un solo día cierto horario en algúna localdudad (chapinero) y allí realizar todas las actividades un solo dia
<SergioMeneses> linaporras2, entonces esperar a que saquen alguna informacion
<JHOSMAN> con eso se concecntra mas gente en Bogota
<SergioMeneses> igual ya sabemos q es en octubre
<linaporras2> pero es que se nos queda el resto del publico sin nada
<JHOSMAN> pues por eso mismo se hace SPAM
<linaporras2> y pues importante que la ideae s que es para la comunidad, no para gente con conocimientos tic
<linaporras2> mm es que no es para gente con conocimientos
<linaporras2> sino para los barrios la gente normal....
<JHOSMAN> entonces q nos consigan una Van y listo jaja :P
<linaporras2> jajajajjaja
<JHOSMAN> Haa hoy estube hablando con una amiga q trabaja en Computadores para Educar, posiblemente salga algo por ese lado
<linaporras2> no quieres un cafecito de mango
<linaporras2> jajaj
<linaporras2> mmm esa gente es toda faltona... te acuerdas para el flisol... ni 1/2 computador
<JHOSMAN> le dije q Gratis si era entrada Libre o cobrabamos si era cerrado (cursos) entonces foco con eso! les estoy avisando si sale algo
<SergioMeneses> linaporras2, si claro.. aqui hay un programa similar
<JHOSMAN> Si
<JHOSMAN> Pero me dijo ella q las cosas cambiaron mucho allá (internamente)
<linaporras2> jajaja ok
<JHOSMAN> y la mandaron a investigar sobre Ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> debe ser por algo =)
<linaporras2> ... ps ojala que ahora los saquen de mocosoft
<linaporras2> jeejje
<JHOSMAN> mmm SergioMeneses que puntos eran más? para la reu pasada?
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo me retiro ya
<linaporras2> bueno entonces es es todo
<SergioMeneses> me quedo sin bateria
<linaporras2> zzz
<linaporras2> a dormir
<linaporras2> Buenas noches pa todos
<linaporras2> segio te recomendo el enlace al log jeje
<andresweb> oiga una van de ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> linaporras2 vas a ir el sabado a la Virgilio?
<andresweb> buena idea
<andresweb> y k haga el recorrido
<andresweb> hmm
<FernandoGiraldo> me perdi
<JHOSMAN> Ahhh yo tengo los pendones!
<JHOSMAN> q se llevaron al CPCO5
<JoseGutierrez> yo tengo una pregunta la comunidad que clase de eventos patrocina con material oficial para eventos que se realicen fuera de bogota???
<JHOSMAN> FernandoGiraldo
<FernandoGiraldo> señor
<JHOSMAN> q dice para ayudar al desarollo del Script?
<FernandoGiraldo> de una
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez hasta donde tengo entendio aplica para eventos q sean realizados por alguien de la COmunidad con cuenta de Launchpad q documente todo el proceso ...
<FernandoGiraldo> digame cuando conversamos
<JHOSMAN>  FernandoGIraldo cuando estemos en eso entonces hacemos un GitHub o algo =)
<FernandoGiraldo> leo
<FernandoGiraldo> espere
<JoseGutierrez> bueno muchachos feliz noche a todos :)
<FernandoGiraldo> ok github entonce
<FernandoGiraldo> s
<FernandoGiraldo> pero primero hablemos
<FernandoGiraldo> de la idea
<JHOSMAN> si
<JHOSMAN> =)
<FernandoGiraldo> repasar el proceso actual
<FernandoGiraldo> y ver donde falla
<FernandoGiraldo> donde se queda la gente
<FernandoGiraldo> para ver que se necesita automatizar
<JHOSMAN> aja
<JHOSMAN> pero donde veo  falla es en la firma de esa cosa
<FernandoGiraldo> el viernes tenes tiempo?
<JHOSMAN> ando en vacaciones :P jajaja
<FernandoGiraldo> ok entonces el viernes que es festivo y yo no trabajo nos reunimos
<FernandoGiraldo> a que hora?
<JHOSMAN> no sé
<JHOSMAN> por ahí andaré ON
<JHOSMAN> me escribe por el Gtalk!
<JHOSMAN> -.- hoy no se hizo casi nada :P aqui
<FernandoGiraldo> ok
<FernandoGiraldo> ese es el problema de no reunirnos desde hace tanto
<FernandoGiraldo> que hay mucho tema acumulado
<JHOSMAN> por eso propuse eso apra hoy pero jumm no se
<JHOSMAN> Ome esta ocupado ahorita?
<FernandoGiraldo> si
<FernandoGiraldo> estoy organizando la reunion de medemesh
<JHOSMAN> mmm le iba a decir q me ayudara a hacer algo q quedó pendiente
<JHOSMAN> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co/events
<JHOSMAN> llenar eso
<FernandoGiraldo> y que hay que hacer ahi?
<JHOSMAN> colocar los eventos q se han realiado
<JHOSMAN> desde el 2011
<JHOSMAN> osea esto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos#A2011
<FernandoGiraldo> y cual es la diferencia entre las dos paginas?
<andresweb> FernandoGiraldo: ninguna, k cuando se hizo lo del wiki no existia la del loco
<andresweb> pero la del wiki es mejor porque queda el historico facilmente visible
<andresweb> pero la del loco queda como dentro del historial formal de lo k hace el tema
<FernandoGiraldo> aja
<FernandoGiraldo> listo
<andresweb> entonces es una jartera....  :/
<FernandoGiraldo> JHOSMAN: yo le ayudo pero ya toca el viernes
<FernandoGiraldo> miercoles y jueves ocupado
<JHOSMAN> estoy haciendo los del 2011 esta chebre :P
<andresweb> el loco es como una herramienta para poder generar informacion agregada de lo que hacen los teams, en la wiki eso no se puede hacer.
<andresweb> el viernes de pronto me les uno y cacharreamos
<andresweb> me avisan por gtalk
<FernandoGiraldo> ok
<FernandoGiraldo> yo estaré conectado desde temprano
<JHOSMAN> ya llevo dos http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co/events
<JHOSMAN> ya me dio locha seguir jajaja
<JHOSMAN> andresweb tiene razón da locha :P pero esta chebre la herramienta =) a mi me parece mas útil que la Wiki
<FernandoGiraldo> bacano
<JHOSMAN> Bueno nos leemos luego!
<JHOSMAN> andresweb el Jueves cuadramos!
<SergioMeneses> #start
<SergioMeneses> &start
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "start" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> &startmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> &commands
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "commands" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> &command
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "command" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> #comands
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-19
<ckhamus> hola
<YOZA> buenas
<dasaga> hola
<dasaga> buenas tarde
<dasaga> s
<dasaga> es que quisiera que me pudieran colaborar  como instalar una nvidia geforce gt 520 en una laptop xps 14
<dasaga> z
<dasaga> es que aveces no me trabaja muy bien los graficos por que me pide el gpu
<dasaga> hola
<dasaga> buenas noches
<sismo> buenas
<sismo> es temprano todavía igual
<dasaga> mira es que necesita que si me puedes dar una asesorioa de como instalar
<dasaga> los graficos
<dasaga> de mi laptop?
<sismo> que problema tiene?
<sismo> perdona
<sismo> estoy peleando con freenode
<dasaga> es mi pc es una xps 14z y quisiera instalar los graficos
<dasaga> la computadora tiene una nvidia geforce gt 52m
<dasaga> 520m
<dasaga> pero no tengo ni idea como se instala en ubuntu 12.04
<sismo> la interface gráfica te anda no?
<dasaga> si pero
<sismo> no tenes los drivers propietarios
<sismo> eso es lo que buscas dasaga
<sismo> anda a "system settings"
<sismo> esta como el botón de power
<sismo> arriba a la derecha
<sismo> y sobre eso
<sismo> tenes "hardware" -> "Additional Drivers"
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-20
<hectorivand> Buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> Buenas noches a tod@s
<nachovdk> buenass
<shellb_> Buenas Noches
<JHOSMAN> Soy del Team de Colombia al parecer no ha llegado nadie mas :P ustedes de donde?
<unimix> ubuntu-ar JHOSMAN o/
<nachovdk> Ar también por acá
<shellb_> de colombia
<Z37A> hola gente
<JHOSMAN> shellb launchpad por favor
<JHOSMAN> Quien modera?
<unimix> Sergio Meneses quizas ?
<JHOSMAN> Pero no lo veo....
<JHOSMAN> ni en Gtalk
<unimix> igualmente faltan varias personas sumarse a la reunion, particularmente de ubuntu-uy
<odos> Holas
<JHOSMAN> voy a usar otra etiqueta para diferenciar de los Teams, sería mejor...
<JHOSMAN[CO]> =)
<nachovdk> Para cambiar el nick, no hace faltar desconectarse y volver a conectar con /nick "nuevonick" es suficiente ;) solo un comentario...
<JHOSMAN[CO]> Si pero no uso ahora software para IRC :P, yo lo sé
<odos> cual es el servidor
<odos> quiero conectar por x chat
<Z37A> hola EuzkoArima
<EuzkoArima> hola, que tal
<JHOSMAN[CO]> odos el servidor que usamos es freenode
<unimix> que raro que no hay nadie de ubuntu-uy, tampoco en su canal
<sismo> buenas
<unimix> tambien me llama la atencion que no este Sergio Meneses ya que se combino con el dia, hora y lugar
<sismo> #ubuntu-ar
<sismo> no estarán ahí?
<EuzkoArima> si, el lunes estabamos Sergio, Pablo y yo solamente
<Z37A> no la habremos pifiado pro diferencia horaria?
<JHOSMAN[CO]> Sergio Meneses no me contesta el celular..
<odos> seria así irc.freenode.com .net .co en fin ???
<EuzkoArima> no, diferencia horaria no, ya estaba claro ese tema
<EuzkoArima> El lunes fue en este canal, no dijimos nada de cambiarlo
<EuzkoArima> es más, dijimos en el mismo
<JHOSMAN[CO]> a lo mejor se le ha presentado algo...
<JHOSMAN[CO]> por que no lo veo por ningun lado
<EuzkoArima> esperemos un poco
<JHOSMAN[CO]> y tampoco lo encuentro en el movil...
<odos> seria así irc.freenode.com .net .co en fin ???
<odos> como es el irc del server ?
<nachovdk> irc.freenode.net
<nachovdk> canal #ubuntu-co-meeting
<odos> gracias
<odos_> Holas
<odos_> ahora si, por x-chates mejor :D
<odos_> x-chat*
<sismo> yo configuré el empathy
<sismo> al final que paso?
<shellb_> Hola buenas nochs
<nachovdk> yo uso mIRC :P
<shellb_> otra vez
<shellb_> jjaja
<JHOSMAN[CO]> xP
<EuzkoArima> sismo: por ahora nada, esperamos un poco a ver si aparecen
<EuzkoArima> a Pablo tampoco lo veo en el mensajero
<JHOSMAN[CO]> Team! el movil (el número que tengo) está apagado... nada que hacer no lo puedo contactar a Sergio meneses
<Z37A> Se los trago la tierra? Legalizaron ya alla y se fumaron uno y no aparecen? jeje, que grandes che!!!
<odos_> bueno mientras esto inicia voy a jugar un rato sauerbraten  :D
<JHOSMAN[CO]> Alguno de ustedes no tiene la orden del día?
<EuzkoArima> nop, yo el otro día llegue sobre el final. unimix ???
<nachovdk> Hoy el especial es pollo a la crema con papas noisette
<unimix> No, no tengo conocimiento de una agenda de temas en particular
<unimix> lo que se hablo la semana pasada estuvo relacionado con definir el lugar fisico a elegir para realizar las jornadas entre varias alternativas
<EuzkoArima> si, habia tres, no las recuerdo, también la fecha, no ?
<sismo> En que ciudad se hace
<alanvinals> Hola
<EuzkoArima> Montevideo
<sismo> ok
<sismo> más  o menos la misma fecha en la que se hizo la de acá?
<sismo> (quiero ver de guardarme una semana de vacaciones, así aprovecho el viaje)
<JHOSMAN[CO]> En Uruguay verdad? ya llego alguien de allí?
<sismo> si uruguay
<shellb_> ola
<shellb_> que hacen?
<Z37A> sismo, yo =, pero este año safe, ya llegue a 3 semanas de vacas!!!!
<alanvinals> y como va a ser la movida?
<nachovdk> En Uru donde se haría en alguna universidad, como ORT, tal vez?
<shellb_> cuando hay reunion?
<EuzkoArima> fecha no estoy seguro, creo que se hablo de principios de junio
<sismo> yo tengo 3 porque estoy en "prensa"
<alanvinals> ah ok
<sismo> ok
<sismo> más o menos como esta
<EuzkoArima> si
<Z37A> yo queria avisar que me sumo como siempre, con charlas si quieren! Peor aparte si necesitan gente para evaluar las charlas me sumo tambien, a diagramarlas!
<EuzkoArima> ok
<sismo> tendríamos que hacer una especie de encuesta sobre las charlas
<sismo> para saber que nos funciona y que no
<alanvinals> cuando tengan las progapandas avisen asi las repartimos.
<JHOSMAN[CO]> Tengo una pregunta... existe alguna lista de correo con respecto al UbunconLA?
<mlx1977> Como andan Ubunteros! ;)
<Z37A> JHOSMAN[CO], la de launchpad
<unimix> JHOSMAN[CO], si en LP
<JHOSMAN[CO]> Me podrian regalar la URL por favor, no la veo
<mlx1977> Me llego una notificación a través de los eventos de g+ :P
<sismo> si lo de G+ fue una gloria
<sismo> sino me cuelgo
<mlx1977> Que se discute che? ando medio perdido....
<shellb_> oe y para el dia del software freedom day se va realizar algun evento en especial y donde?
<mlx1977> Hey Alan! soy Marcelo Correa, como andas querido ;)
<EuzkoArima> https://launchpad.net/~ubuconla
<unimix> JHOSMAN[CO], anota https://launchpad.net/~ubuconla
<JHOSMAN[CO]> Lo único que encuentro con respecto al UbunconLA es en la Lista de UbuntuAR
<JHOSMAN[CO]> Gracias Euzkoarima unimix
<alanvinals> Hola Marcelito.. bien bien.. viendo esto..       a ver si se puede conocer otro pais.. y seguir con la libertad :)
<alanvinals> esto queda en algun registro? me perdi el principio
<JHOSMAN[CO]> Ya envié el Requiest! =)
<JHOSMAN[CO]> alanvinals si existe el log pero creo que no esta al par con el IRC dejame ver..
<JHOSMAN[CO]> Está apenas capturado hace 40 minutos (no hay nada importante) http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/20/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<unimix> JHOSMAN[CO], you're approved. Welcome aboard ! :)
<JHOSMAN[CO]> =)
<sismo> unimix, andas por ahí?
<unimix> sismo, si
<alanvinals> ok. gracias
<sismo> ya sabemos estructuras básicas que vamos a necesitar para dar soporte a la conferencia
<sismo> podemos ir armando nuestro lado, y después completar los blancos con la gente de uruguay
<unimix> sabemos lo que resulto positivo y negativo de cuando se hizo en BsAs
<alanvinals> lo de buenos aires estubo bueno. para mi punto
<unimix> pero personalmente prefiero respetar lo que la gente de ubuntu-uy decida en definitiva
<alanvinals> solo que fue un salon demasiado grande para la cantidad que fuimos.
<EuzkoArima> podemos ir pensando cosas, pero dado que es Montevideo sería preferible que los locales estén en las deciciones desde el princio IMHO
<alanvinals> si..
<sismo> si, hay cosas que indeflectiblemente las tienen que coordinar la gente de uruguay, pero otras podemos dar una mano
<unimix> por lo pronto apoyaremos con diseño grafico de la mano de GEZ
<unimix> los porta credenciales y una generosa caja de Conference Pack que llevaremos para regalar a quienes asistan a las jornadas
<Z37A> Gente yo estoy muerto, me voy a ir retirando, queria decirles que mi aporte como granito de arena, ya de por si es postularme a charlas y si quieren dar una mano con las alecciones de las mismas y el armado del cronograma! Por lo pronto cronogramas ya hize con la ET36, por lo menos puedo, o me siento, dar una mano en eso!
<unimix> esto ultimo es importante porque hay problemas de aduana en Uruguay para que reciban este tipo de encomiendas
<sismo> no nos harán bardo a nosotros por llevar las cosas?
<EuzkoArima> gracias Z37A
<Z37A> control aduanero hay de ambas partes no? por que si es sacar algo de bsas en buquebus, tengo algun dato para eso!
<sismo> nunca hice aduana en uruguay, así que no tengo idea
<Z37A> pero del lado uruguay lo lamento, ahh y no me hagan pasar cosas raras!
<sismo> el problema no es sacar, por lo general es entrar
<Z37A> el embarque de grapa miel lo hago pasar muchachojs eso vamos bien! algo importante!!!!!
<Z37A> jajaja
<unimix> Bueno gente, en vista que practicamente paso una hora desde el comienzo y hay gente clave que no se presento, me retiro
<Z37A> yo me retiro nomas, nos vemos gente!
<unimix> gracias por el calido hospedaje y espero que la proxima sea mas fructifera :)
<sismo> ok guille, coodinamos la semana que viene?
<unimix> Si, deberia ser la semana que viene la proxima reunion
<odos|afk> Holas he vuelvo
<alanvinals> bueno, me retiro yo tambien entonces. un gusto por poder conocerlos...
<unimix> voy a mandarles mails a Pablo y a Sergio para saber que paso en definitiva
<JHOSMAN[CO]> Sergio NO está en linea su movil está OFF
<hechiz-0> hola buenas noches a todos
<JHOSMAN[CO]> Señor@s me retiro... ya que no se dialoga nada al respecto, debo salir a hacer otras cosas..
<hechiz-0> es la primera vez que uso esta aplicación, lamento haber llegado algo tarde
<JHOSMAN[CO]> hechiz-0 para la próxima vez usa http://ubuntu-co.com/chat
<EuzkoArima> ok, veremos cuando y donde nos reunimos la prox. supongo que como en Uruguay es fin de semana largo, debe haber influido
<hechiz-0> ok gracias
<EuzkoArima> en todo caso coordinamos por la lista
<hechiz-0> alguno va a estar en el festival de software libre en Bucaramanga el próximo lunes y martes?
<odos> alguien juega sauerbraten ?
<cristian28> hola
<cristian28> quisiera  aprender de ubuntu 12.04 lts
<cristian28> que me aconsejan se manejar muy poco de ubuntu
<cristian28> holaaaaa
<cristian28> quiero aprender
<cristian28> que me aconsejan
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-07-21
<wiik2> hola
<wiik2> hay alguien hay
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-07-17
<andresmujica> hola, cualquier cosa me hacen ping
<Julianarmando> :D
<andresmujica> hola Julianarmando
<Julianarmando> hola hola :D
<andresmujica> Julianarmando:  al fin avanzaron algo en lo del horario?  lo ultimo que vi es que se quedaron dando vueltas en los mismo...
<Julianarmando> seguimos dando vueltas en lo mismo :S nada nuevo
<andresmujica> ayy dios…
<andresmujica> bueno igual ya esta tarde y sigo en la office…
<andresmujica> slds si llegan…
<andresmujica> un abrazo
<andresmujica> chao
<Julianarmando> dale un abrazo chao
